# News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze



## System (3. Dezember 2008)

*News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,669219


----------



## CrazyClash (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Zusammen, brauche das Internet nicht zum zocken,...nur zur Aktivierung, oder? Danke...


----------



## hesy (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

 

Ja und was ist denn nun mit den Steam Usern?

Könnt Ihr das ohne Probleme installieren und spielen?


----------



## iDGames (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

@CrazyCLash

Genau so ist es!


----------



## Redangle2000 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

und was ist mit den ATI-Usern???


----------



## CrazyClash (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Na wenigstens einen positiven Aspekt bei der ganzen Sache,...hab nömlich das Glück das der  Gaming PC nicht am Netz hängt, das heist ans netz hängen, installieren, freigeben, abhängen und dann vielleicht zocken,...je nachdem...vielleicht finde ich ja nen neuen Fehler!*g


----------



## stawacz79 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

wenn ich das schon wieder lese könnte ich kotzen,sie wissen um das problem,und bringen das spiel trotzdem raus,ohne releasepatch der den scheiß behebt,es kann doch nich sein das spiel mit einem so gravierenden fehler veröffentlicht wird das man es nicht aktivieren kann

FUCK ROCKSTAR


----------



## CrazyClash (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

ich bin dafür das Mercedes in Zukunft die Autos vorab schon mal ohne Räder oder Lenkrad auf den Markt bringt!!! ... lach ...


----------



## hawkytonk (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Na bei den Bugs warte ich mal lieber, mit dem Kauf (- habs noch nicht).


----------



## iDGames (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

tja, nvidia>ati  war schon immer so^^


----------



## Spassbremse (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				iDGames am 03.12.2008 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> tja, nvidia>ati  war schon immer so^^



Spar Dir in Zukunft solche billigen Flame-Versuche, in Ordnung?


----------



## JayDaGee (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

"Workaround zur Installation" - hahaha, was man heute alles braucht um ein Spiel, für das man GELD bezahlt hat, zocken zu können *ggggg.

@CrazyClash

Nein, Mercedes lässt nicht nur die Räder weg, man macht es wie EA und Ubisoft und verlangt, nach dem Kauf des Autos, per Internet oder Hotline das Auto freizuschalten/zu aktivieren.


----------



## CreechNB (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



> Werbung:
> GTA 4 jetzt downloaden und spielen!



Ja wie denn als ATI-Karteninhaber?


----------



## fiumpf (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 03.12.2008 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich das schon wieder lese könnte ich kotzen,sie wissen um das problem,und bringen das spiel trotzdem raus,ohne releasepatch der den scheiß behebt,es kann doch nich sein das spiel mit einem so gravierenden fehler veröffentlicht wird das man es nicht aktivieren kann


Zeig dass du nicht alles mit dir machen lässt und bring dein Spiel in den Laden zurück. Lass dir das Geld ausbezahlen - was glaubst du wie schnell dann der Ärger verflogen ist?   

Ich bin wieder gut gelaunt und werde es mir wieder kaufen wenn die Probleme behoben sind.


----------



## stawacz79 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Man werde wohl bald ein ausführliches Workaround zur Installation veröffentlichen, das die größten Hürden erklären soll. 
was soll denn der scheiß bitte heißen?ich will die hürden nich erklärt bekommen die seh ich selber,die sollen den scheiß komplett ändern...


----------



## Vordack (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Mann bin ich froh daß ich das Spiel erst Freitag oder Montag bekomme  Bis dahin ist wohl schon einiges geklärt^^


----------



## Zapfenbaer (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				JayDaGee am 03.12.2008 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> "Workaround zur Installation" - hahaha, was man heute alles braucht um ein Spiel, für das man GELD bezahlt hat, zocken zu können *ggggg.



Gute Anmerkung. Es gab mal Zeiten, da habe ich nur auf Installieren und dann vielleicht noch Spielen geklickt ... irgendwie war früher alles besser. Und ich jünger.    



> Werbung:
> GTA 4 jetzt downloaden und spielen!
> 
> 
> Ja wie denn als ATI-Karteninhaber?



Das war keine Werbung, das war die Solution zu Issue Nr. 3 ...


----------



## stawacz79 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				fiumpf am 03.12.2008 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 03.12.2008 13:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




war ich grad,hab mir erstmal ein neues geben lassen,bin grad am installieren, tja manche lernen es nie


----------



## Spassbremse (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				Vordack am 03.12.2008 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Mann bin ich froh daß ich das Spiel erst Freitag oder Montag bekomme  Bis dahin ist wohl schon einiges geklärt^^



Ein echter Optimist, was?


----------



## fiumpf (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 03.12.2008 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> war ich grad,hab mir erstmal ein neues geben lassen,bin grad am installieren, tja manche lernen es nie


Cool dass die Händler so kulant sind.


----------



## hawkytonk (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				CreechNB am 03.12.2008 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> > Werbung:
> > GTA 4 jetzt downloaden und spielen!
> 
> 
> ...


Es geht nich darum, festzustellen, dass bzw. ob du es spielen kannst, sondern nur, dass du dafür Geld ausgibst. Downloaden und bezahlen kannst du ja schon mal  . 

--Sch*** Mentalität zu Zeit - Hauptsache, es wird gekauft - ob es einer zocken kann ist, denen offenbar wurscht. Es fehlt nur noch Blizzard im Bunde, dann haben wir alle Pub's im Banne des Bösen. ("Ein Bug-Publisher, sie zu knechten, sie alle zu finden, im Dunkeln zu lassen und ewig per DRM zu binden - dem bösen^^ Publisher, auf Spielerhäuptern sitzend."  )


----------



## Fischerspooner (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

UNSPIELBAR! Sogar auf High-End Rechner MIT Nvidia Karte (GTX280 SLI). Naja, abwarten...hol mir grad mal nen Tee...


----------



## stawacz79 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				fiumpf am 03.12.2008 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 03.12.2008 13:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja gab auch null probleme,wollte erst noch erzählen was ich denn alles machen musste und das ich mich sogar mit der securomhotline auseinander gesetzt hab,das wollt die garnich groß hören,da hab ich schon n neues in die hand gedrückt bekommen...


----------



## bumi (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				JayDaGee am 03.12.2008 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, Mercedes lässt nicht nur die Räder weg, man macht es wie EA und Ubisoft und verlangt, nach dem Kauf des Autos, per Internet oder Hotline das Auto freizuschalten/zu aktivieren.


Das stell ich mir amüsant vor!
Das neue Auto steht also in der Einfahrt, ohne Räder und mit elektronischer Wegfahrsperre. Erst muss man dann die Hotline anrufen, damit die dazugehörigen Räder geliefert werden. Gelifert, ned montiert. Das darf der Kunde natürlich selber übernehmen - wo bliebe denn da sonst der Spass?
Sobald man das geschafft hat und versucht das Auto mit dem mitgelieferten Schlüssel aufzuschliessen, merkt man, dass das ned so recht will. Der Schlüssel muss also erst verifiziert werden, per kostenpflichtiger Hotline. Da kostet die erste minute noch 10 Cent und danach jede minute 1,50€ ... aber die ersten 2-3 Minuten verbringt man sowieso mit lustiger Musik in der Warteschleife.
Hat man die Verifizierung hinter sich, darf man sich erstmals in das neue Auto setzen - ein tolles Gefühl. Fehlt nur noch die Wegfahrsperre - diese lässt sich dann aber natürlich nur beheben, wenn man in Nike Schuhen auf die Pedale tritt - das Pendant von Adidas wird da Treibertechnisch leider nicht unterstützt   


So und jetzt mal im Ernst:
ich find das ne bodenlose Frechheit. Rockstar ist neben Jowood die zweite Schmiede, welche ihr Spiel *bewusst* unfertig auf den markt wirft, bloss um für Weihnachten noch ordentlich Verkäufe zu produzieren. Pfui! Schämt euch in Grund und Boden!
Die älteren GTA Teile waren alle wundervoll und bislang auch kaum fehlerbehaftet - und dann kommt so was. Nein, nicht mit mir!
Da kann ich regelrecht froh sein, dass mich GTA seit Teil 3 sowieso nicht mehr interessiert, ich mag die Teile in 3D einfach nicht, obwohl ich versucht hab mich mit 2 solchen zu beschäftigen. Hat mich einfach ned gepackt. Von daher isses mir ja eigentlich Wurst. Nur zeigt Rockstar (oder wer au immer dafür verantwortlich ist) hier, dass auch sie keinen Deut besser sind als die Österreicher von Jowood!


----------



## Whisky1982 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Ich kann vieles verstehen, auch das Spiele nicht komplett fehlerfrei sind, dass kann man aber nachträglich beheben. Aber das man diesen ganzen Mist braucht um überhaupt spielen zu können ist ein Frechheit. 

Lässt sich aber nicht ändern, für mich ist das Spiel gestorben und gehe wieder über zu Fallout 3 bis das ganze geklärt ist. Ob ich mir nochmal ein GTA zulege weiss ich wirklich nicht. 

Klar wer online spielen will, brauch den schnickschnack, aber wer einfach eine Partie GTA zocken will, kann auf den ganzen Mist verzichten, Kopierschutz hin oder her, ich habe ein Orginal hier liege und will nicht wie ein Verbrecher behandelt werden, weil andere sich die Spiele anders besorgen.


----------



## RTS (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				hawkytonk am 03.12.2008 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> --Sch*** Mentalität zu Zeit - Hauptsache, es wird gekauft - ob es einer zocken kann ist, denen offenbar wurscht. Es fehlt nur noch Blizzard im Bunde, dann haben wir alle Pub's im Banne des Bösen. ("Ein Bug-Publisher, sie zu knechten, sie alle zu finden, im Dunkeln zu lassen und ewig per DRM zu binden - dem bösen^^ Publisher, auf Spielerhäuptern sitzend."  )




Sehr geiler Vers


----------



## hondapower (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Nach der Aussage von Rockstar geht das Game zurück. Konnte es mittlerweile mal im Offlinemodus zum laufen bekommen. Ergebnis: Am Anfang muss man wohl auto fahren. Ich sehe das Auto und kann anhand der Karte meine Richtung erahnen, denn mehr sehe ich nicht!!! Zudem ruckelt es ohne Ende. Absolut unspielbar und ich zocke immerhin spiele wie Deadspace auf höchster Auflösung mit allen Details. Alle Spiele in letzter Zeit konnte ich mit Maximum spielen.

Das Game geht definitv zurück, denn das ist kein Produkt, das ist Betrug was da verkauft wird!

Und vor allem zu sagen man wisse davon und "IRGENDWANN" gibt es wohl mal nen Patch? Ja hallo? Ich hab 50 Euro bezahlt und will das jetzt spielen können!
Gebt alles das Spiel zurück!


----------



## jevermann (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Hi liebe und entäuschte Fans,

Warum warten wir auf GTA 4? Weil uns da eine Stadt namens Liberty City versprochen wurde, in der man sich von der bürokratischen Unfreiheit seiner wirklichen Welt erholen kann. Wo der Spieler als freier Niko endlich Gazzz geben kann. Und dann sowas...tztztztz

Tjo, von wirklicher Freiheit allerdings keine Spur wie's aussieht. Dabei wäre es ein Leichtes für Rockstar Games gewesen, zu zeigen, daß nicht nur ihre Stadt so heißt, sondern daß sie den Geist der Freiheit in sich tragen, daß sie bei ihnen zur Geschäftspolitik gehört. Und nicht, dem schnöden Mammon nachzujagen! Sie hätten sich beim Kopierschutz zurückhalten können, indem sie das Ding einfach releasen und für ihre Gewinne auf den Teil der Spieler vertrauen, die sich das Ding sowieso holen und der ist beträchtlich. Daß es in der PC Szene Raubkopierer gibt, muß man akzeptieren, wie es ist, sie sind ein natürlicher Teil von Liberty City. 

Hallo Rockstar! In welcher Werlt lebt ihr? Ihr seid glänzend gestartet, aber so langsam rockt sich's aus, oder? Ihr habt zugelassen, daß bei euch die Bürokraten das Ruder übernahmen, die Geldzähler, die Mammonjäger. Was nützt aber die ganze Kohle, wenn dafür eurer Image den Bach runter geht? Abgesahnt habt ihr doch schon mit der Konsolenversion. Wußtet ihr nicht, daß Gier nach Kohle unfrei macht?

lg
jevermann


----------



## Gilthanaz (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Da hilft nur eines: Auch weiterhin jeden Mist, der Kopierschutz und andere Malware von Drittanbietern im Rucksack hat, im Regal stehen lassen!

Mir zerstückelt kein sch**** SecuROM mein System mehr. Ein Spiel hat zu starten - ohne 2-minütigen Check der eingelegten CD. Was soll das überhaupt? Ich möchte gar keine CD im Laufwerk haben, um zu spielen! Das andauernde wechseln nervt. Und dann wird man illegalisiert, wenn man sich NoCD Cracks holt, weil das gewechsel nervt. Nach mehreren hundert gekauften Vollpreisspielen kann mich die Spieleindustrie bald am eh-schon-wissen.

Diese Frechheit hätte spätestens mit Spore erledigt sein sollen.

Boykott von DRM! Kauft keine Spiele mehr mit SecuROM und Anmeldepflicht bei merkwürdigen Drittdiensten (Windows LIVE Dreck).


----------



## Krichswollef (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

ROCKSTAR HAT AUSGEROCKT!!!!


----------



## fiumpf (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				bumi am 03.12.2008 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Das stell ich mir amüsant vor!
> Das neue Auto steht also in der Einfahrt, ohne Räder und mit elektronischer Wegfahrsperre. Erst muss man dann die Hotline anrufen, damit die dazugehörigen Räder geliefert werden. Gelifert, ned montiert. Das darf der Kunde natürlich selber übernehmen - wo bliebe denn da sonst der Spass?
> Sobald man das geschafft hat und versucht das Auto mit dem mitgelieferten Schlüssel aufzuschliessen, merkt man, dass das ned so recht will. Der Schlüssel muss also erst verifiziert werden, per kostenpflichtiger Hotline. Da kostet die erste minute noch 10 Cent und danach jede minute 1,50€ ... aber die ersten 2-3 Minuten verbringt man sowieso mit lustiger Musik in der Warteschleife.
> Hat man die Verifizierung hinter sich, darf man sich erstmals in das neue Auto setzen - ein tolles Gefühl. Fehlt nur noch die Wegfahrsperre - diese lässt sich dann aber natürlich nur beheben, wenn man in Nike Schuhen auf die Pedale tritt - das Pendant von Adidas wird da Treibertechnisch leider nicht unterstützt


    Das ist wirklich gut!
Vor allem wenn du dann losfährst mit deinen Nikeschuhen - was glaubst du wie das Auto stottert und ruckelt, irgendwie kannst du nicht beschleunigen, und wenn du es geschafft hast dass er fährt kommt ein rotes X wo draufsteht: "Fatal Error MMA10".


----------



## Einstein111 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

sowas sollte man sich als spieler und ehrlicher kunde einfach nicht bieten lassen. 
spiel zurückgeben und einen beschwerdebrief (mit echtem papier) schreiben.
vielleicht wirds ja dann doch noch was...


----------



## Singapur-Jack (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Erstens der Müll geht zurück, für 50 Tacken will ich ungeschmälerten Spielspaß. Es ist eine Frechheit sowas als fertiges Produkt anzubieten. PCGames sollte mal, angesichts dieser Kopierschutz-Entwicklung, in Betracht ziehen eine endgültige Wertung erst nach dem Test der ""VERKAUFSVERSION""!!!! zu vergeben. Viele so wie ich verlassen uns bei der  Kauf-Entscheidung auf das was im Heft steht. Wenn man ein Spiel endgültig testet (Previews ausgenommen) sollte das Produkt auch so getestet werden wie es im Regal steht. Ist so eine Version nicht zum Redaktionsschluß vorhanden macht Vortests. Lieber hole ich mir das Spiel erst vier Wochen nach erscheinen, wenn ich dann sicher bin das es auch läuft. Eine Vorab-Version für die Presse wirft selbstverständlich nicht alle Bugs auf. Fazit: Testet doch bitte alle Spiele in der Version wie sie im Laden zu bekommen sind zumindest wenn es um einen finale Bewertung für eine KAUFEMPFEHLUNG geht.

Grüße Jack


----------



## Agrazon (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Na toll hatte das Spiel gestern bei Amazon bestellt, mit dem Kopierschutz hab ich mich abgefunden auch wenn ich eigentlich keine unnötigen Programme auf meinem PC brauchen kann, das mit Windows Live und dem Social Club find ich genauso beschissen, und jetz das! 

Da hätte Rockstar ruhig noch 1-2 Wochen mit dem Release warten können, denn auf solche Fehler kann ich gerne verzichten! Aber is ja klar, man muss ja möglichst früh in den Weihnachtsverkauf mit einsteigen, tja pech gehabt rockstar wird wohl nix mit dem Weihnachtsboom, wenn man zu blöd ist ein Spiel ordentlich herauszubringen, ohne Fehler...

Bin am überlegen ob ich das Spiel nicht lieber dirket wieder an Amazon zurück schicke, mal schaun wies ausschaut!


----------



## Fischerspooner (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Windows Vista (32bit) - 180.60 <--- Super Link!

Auf KEINEN FALL installieren. Danach läuft es wirklich noch schlechter als vorher und stürzt andauernd ab. Schade das ich das Spiel schon geöffnet habe, sonst würde es direkt an Amazon zurückgehen!!! Eine Frechheit!!!

Hab schon überlegt, es mir dann doch lieber für die PS3 anzuschaffen und in Zukunft darauf zu verzichten, meinen PC aufzurüsten und PC-Spiele zu kaufen. Lang leben die Konsolen


----------



## Sheggo (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Das ganze Spiel ist doch nur wieder hoch-gehyped!! Habs auf der XBox360 nur 2 Wochen gezockt und dann wieder vertickt, weil es total langweilig ist und die Steuerung von Teil zu Teil auch immer mieser wird!!
Außer Missionen kann man nicht viel machen. Da sammeln sich die Millionen aufm Konto und was hat man davon??? Nutten bezahlen und Anzüge kaufen?! Na spitze.... ersteres macht bei so nem Ami-Kinderspiel auch keinen Sinn....


----------



## starhorst (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Tscha hätte man mal die ganze Scheiße weg geleassen mit MS, Social gelumbe und all dem wären es vielleicht nur noch halb so viele Probleme. Da hätte man GTA IV vielleicht auch schon eher releasen können oder noch besser, man hätte sich mal um eine ordentliche Umsetzung gekümmert....


----------



## Krisis (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Fischerspooner am 03.12.2008 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Windows Vista (32bit) - 180.60 <--- Super Link!
> 
> Auf KEINEN FALL installieren. Danach läuft es wirklich noch schlechter als vorher und stürzt andauernd ab. Schade das ich das Spiel schon geöffnet habe, sonst würde es direkt an Amazon zurückgehen!!! Eine Frechheit!!!
> 
> Hab schon überlegt, es mir dann doch lieber für die PS3 anzuschaffen und in Zukunft darauf zu verzichten, meinen PC aufzurüsten und PC-Spiele zu kaufen. Lang leben die Konsolen




Hi@all!!

Hat einer schon den neuen Treiber für 7er GraKas für XP getestet??
Funzt das dann besser, oder eher nicht??
Laufen dann andere Games noch normal??


----------



## hondapower (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Fischerspooner am 03.12.2008 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Windows Vista (32bit) - 180.60 <--- Super Link!
> 
> Auf KEINEN FALL installieren. Danach läuft es wirklich noch schlechter als vorher und stürzt andauernd ab. Schade das ich das Spiel schon geöffnet habe, sonst würde es direkt an Amazon zurückgehen!!! Eine Frechheit!!!



Ist doch egal ob es schon geöffnet ist. Ich muss ein Produkt testen können. Der Test hat gezeigt das das Produkt nicht mal im Ansatz nutzbar ist. Somit geht das Ding wieder zurück!

Ne Mail an Rockstar ist auch schon raus, mal sehen welchen Schwachsinn die da verzapfen.


----------



## yannick1akm (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Also bei mir gehts! Beweis: http://fairbloggt.de/2008/12/03/grand-theft-auto-4-der-tag/

Einfach Social Club schließen, nachdem man GTA gestartet hat. Bzw. Internetverbindung trennen und damit SC das einloggen verweigern bzw. nicht ermöglichen. Dann klappts...zumind. bei mir!


----------



## Vordack (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				fiumpf am 03.12.2008 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> bumi am 03.12.2008 13:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hehe, LOL, ja, lustig. 

@Alle vorposter die mit Mercedes und so angefangen haben...

Leider sind Autos mit PC-Spielen nicht zu vergleichen. Es werden mit Sicherheit 100000% weniger Autos geklaut als Spiele raubkopiert werden. Okay, bei 1 oder 2 nullen bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber es steht in keinem Verhältnis.

Wenn es bei Autos auch so schlimm wäre... warte mal, Bumi, wie würdest Du eine Raubkopie eines Autos beschreiben? Geht das überhaupt? Nein, wenn man eine Raubkopie eines Spieles macht duplizeirt man das Spiel ohne Wissen des Herstellers, ein Auto zu duplizieren könte sich als schwierig erweisen


----------



## santaclaus333 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Also bei mir geht es ohne Social Club-Account, Live-Account und mit DVD (Disc 1) sowie einem Crack hervorragend. Speichern kann ich durch den Offline Account.

Also, mir kann nicht Rockstar helfen, wohl aber die Crack-Ersteller. Und jetzt zock ich erstmal IV


----------



## Einstein111 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 03.12.2008 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> war ich grad,hab mir erstmal ein neues geben lassen,bin grad am installieren, tja manche lernen es nie



  mit dem neuen läufts jetzt bestimmt viel besser


----------



## fiumpf (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Vordack am 03.12.2008 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe, LOL, ja, lustig.
> @Alle vorposter die mit Mercedes und so angefangen haben...
> Leider sind Autos mit PC-Spielen nicht zu vergleichen.


Darf man sich wenn eh schon alles scheisse ist nicht mal mehr nen Spaß erlauben?   :-o


----------



## Heavyflame (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Sheggo am 03.12.2008 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ganze Spiel ist doch nur wieder hoch-gehyped!! Habs auf der XBox360 nur 2 Wochen gezockt und dann wieder vertickt, weil es total langweilig ist und die Steuerung von Teil zu Teil auch immer mieser wird!!
> Außer Missionen kann man nicht viel machen. Da sammeln sich die Millionen aufm Konto und was hat man davon??? Nutten bezahlen und Anzüge kaufen?! Na spitze.... ersteres macht bei so nem Ami-Kinderspiel auch keinen Sinn....



Richtig so siehts aus!


----------



## Fischerspooner (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				hondapower am 03.12.2008 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist doch egal ob es schon geöffnet ist. Ich muss ein Produkt testen können. Der Test hat gezeigt das das Produkt nicht mal im Ansatz nutzbar ist. Somit geht das Ding wieder zurück!
> 
> Ne Mail an Rockstar ist auch schon raus, mal sehen welchen Schwachsinn die da verzapfen.



Na ich werde aber mein Spiel nicht auf "Gut glück" zurückschicken und später darf ich trotzdem zahlen. Nur das ich das Spiel dann garnicht mehr habe


----------



## stawacz79 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				fiumpf am 03.12.2008 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 03.12.2008 14:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




so hab jetzt meine zweite version versucht zu aktivieren,,,,denkste 

edit:haben die eigendlich n forum zum abätzen??


----------



## Gilthanaz (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				santaclaus333 am 03.12.2008 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei mir geht es ohne Social Club-Account, Live-Account und mit DVD (Disc 1) sowie einem Crack hervorragend. Speichern kann ich durch den Offline Account.
> 
> Also, mir kann nicht Rockstar helfen, wohl aber die Crack-Ersteller. Und jetzt zock ich erstmal IV



LOL! Ja, kenne ich => Originalspiel macht Macken, Crack ziehen, plötzlich gehts Fehlerfrei.


----------



## hawkytonk (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Vordack am 03.12.2008 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> fiumpf am 03.12.2008 14:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Raubkopien von Autos werden gern in China produziert.^^ (Ist immer lustig, wenn die Chinesische Fotoggrafen kurz nach dem knipsen die Messe verlassen und sich auf direkten Weg zurück anch China begeben.  Warum die da wohl so viele Fotos knispen^^?)

@Thema: Ich denke, wir sind uns alle einig, dass sich Rockstar mit GTA4 'nen riesen Ding geleistet hat, das ihnen noch lange negativ anhaften wird.


----------



## bumi (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Vordack am 03.12.2008 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> warte mal, Bumi, wie würdest Du eine Raubkopie eines Autos beschreiben? Geht das überhaupt?


Ich hab nicht über den Kopierschutz gewettert, da dies für mich nachvollziehbare Massnahmen sind. Ich hab schliesslich auch Bioshock damals gekauft als man es nur 5x installieren konnte. DeadSpace hab ich auch trotz DRM in meinem besitz und L4D als Steam-Only Spiel. Ich hab dann nur was dagegen wenn man irgendwann sein Spiel insgesamt 3 oder 4x registrieren/verifizieren muss, bis man es letztendlich mal installieren kann.
Das Beispiel mit dem Auto hab ich nun nur auf GTA abgewälzt. da man da ja scheinbar 3 verschiedene Programme (Securom, Windows Live und noch irgendwas) installieren und aktivieren muss, um überhaupt mal spielen zu können. Somit hat das wunderbar aufs Auto gepasst, mit Zündschloss, Wegfahrsperre und all dem 

Grundsätzlich ging es mir dabei lediglich um die komplette Unspielbarkeit von GTA4 - sprich totale Inkompatibilität mit ATI-Karten usw. - das ist einfach unfertig und Verarsche am Kunden! V.a. wenn das Spiel dann auch noch mit 92% bewertet wird, was einer uneingeschränkten Kaufempfehlung gleich kommt.


----------



## fiumpf (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 03.12.2008 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> so hab jetzt meine zweite version versucht zu aktivieren,,,,denkste


Du hast dir wirklich ein zweites GTA besorgt?  :-o 
Ich dachte du hast dir ein "neues" anderes Spiel mitgenommen     .


----------



## HanFred (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				bumi am 03.12.2008 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 03.12.2008 14:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was man auch ohne probleme aus deinem posting herauslesen konnte.


----------



## stawacz79 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

ich fänd auch super wenn sich mal einer der redaktöre dazu äußern würde,ihr habt da spiel schließlich vorher getestet


----------



## HanFred (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 03.12.2008 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> ich fänd auch super wenn sich mal einer der redaktöre dazu äußern würde,ihr habt da spiel schließlich vorher getestet


nicht in dieser form, das wurde doch bereits klargestellt.


----------



## Vordack (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				bumi am 03.12.2008 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 03.12.2008 14:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, ruhig, Friede^^ Du hast das Thema mit den autos ja nicht angefangen  Ich wollt ja nur drauf hinweisen daß man mir Spielen geistiges Eigentum "leiht" während wenn man ein Auto kauft man sich das Teil was da auf 4 Rädern steht (oder eben nicht auf 4 Rädern ) es wirklich einem gehört,

@Fiumpf

Alles läuft doch nicht scheisse, nur GTA IV  Also ich freue mich nachher auf ne Runde WAR, vielleicht etwas Undercover und ein leckeres Steak 

GTA werde ich zocken wenn wenn ich beim installieren keine grauen Haare mehr kriege^^


----------



## stawacz79 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				fiumpf am 03.12.2008 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 03.12.2008 14:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nee so wie das aussieht werd ich das dann morgen machen,,,ich denke mitlerweile auch über einen wechsel zur konsole nach,was ich in dem letzten jahr in irgendwelchen spieleforen gehangen hab nur um tips zur problembeseitigung zu bekommen is nichmehr feierlich...


----------



## HanFred (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Vordack am 03.12.2008 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ruhig, Friede^^ Du hast das Thema mit den autos ja nicht angefangen  Ich wollt ja nur drauf hinweisen daß man mir Spielen geistiges Eigentum "leiht" während wenn man ein Auto kauft man sich das Teil was da auf 4 Rädern steht (oder eben nicht auf 4 Rädern ) es wirklich einem gehört,


das spielt überhaupt keine rolle.
produktmängel kann man auf dieselbe weise handhaben.


----------



## metze (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

"Close background applications."
.. nämlich Social Club und GfW Live, ach ja darf man ja garnicht ^^
Also gehts weiter mit den Abstürzen. Ganz großes Kino

Ein Statement von Rockstar, warum die Grütze unbedingt aktiv sein muss wäre interessanter gewesen ! Die Tipps sind so sinnvoll, wie der fallende Sack in China ! mfg


----------



## hawkytonk (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 03.12.2008 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 03.12.2008 14:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, wo ist hier der Verbraucherschutz?


----------



## Calyptratus (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 03.12.2008 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> fiumpf am 03.12.2008 14:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Überlegung hatte ich auch: hab mir letzte Woche tatsächlich meine erste Konsole im Leben zugelegt, die XBox ist ja im Preis deutlich gesunken. Denk aber nicht dass man mit Konsolenspiele keine Probleme hat, die sind bloß überschaubarer würde ich sagen. Die vielfältigen Probleme mit PC-Konfigurationen/ Kopierschutz etc. sind mir aber zuviel geworden und im Vergleich mit der Konsole ist ein (halbwegs aktueller) PC einfach zu teuer. Tja, so wird man vom PC-Zocker zum Konsolero gemacht... aber vielleicht ist das ja die Absicht der Hersteller: auf Dauer den PClern den Spass vermiesen damit die Spiele für eine Platform weniger gemacht werden müssen.


----------



## MrFloppy77 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Der PC-Zocker wird doch fast nur noch stiefmütterlich behandelt. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass man damit zum Kauf einer Kosole überredet werden soll. Nein danke, ich hab GTA vom ersten Teil an gezockt und die Entwicklung bis San Andreas war wirklich spitze, nur das werd ich mir jetzt nicht mehr antun. Mir hat eigentlich schon gereicht, dass wir auf ein PC-Release immer noch paar Monate länger warten müssen, bis der Publisher den Konsolenmarkt "ausgelutscht" hat um dann wahrscheinlich einigen davon die PC-Version nochmal zu verkaufen, die dann wegen der besseren Grafik auch noch anbeissen.

Ich werds mir nicht kaufen, auf solchen Trouble habe ich keine Lust. Habe keine Lust mich als Zocker zweiter Klasse behandeln zu lassen. Mit den ganzen blöden Kopierschutzmist machen die sich selber alles kaputt. Ich habe Games die liessen sich ohne externe Dateien die ich mir in virenverseuchten Umgebungen suchen musste nicht einmal starten konnte, obwohl die original DVD im Laufwerk lag.


----------



## jevermann (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Ganz genau Gilthanaz!



			
				Gilthanaz am 03.12.2008 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Da hilft nur eines: Auch weiterhin jeden Mist, der Kopierschutz und andere Malware von Drittanbietern im Rucksack hat, im Regal stehen lassen!
> 
> Boykott von DRM! Kauft keine Spiele mehr mit SecuROM und Anmeldepflicht bei merkwürdigen Drittdiensten (Windows LIVE Dreck).



...und genau das wird eintreten. Das Problem erledigt sich von selbst, weil andere Spielefirmen klüger sind und son Scheiß gar nicht erst einbauen, weil sie allmählich begreifen, daß nicht ihr Spiel das Wichtigste ist, sondern seine Spieler, die es spielen! Ein großes Gezerre wird einsetzen, sobald sich diese schlichte Wahrheit Bahn bricht und Rockstar zeigt gerade, wie mans nicht machen sollte. 

Eben noch ward ihr die gefeierten Helden der Szene, jetzt stürzen ihr in euer tiefes Tal und wenn ihr unten angekommen seid, erblickt ihr wie in einem Spiegel euer eigenes Gesicht - die Fratze der Geldgeilheit! 


Tjo, eigentlich schade, Rockstar, den Release hast du vermasselt. Denn du hast nicht berücksichtigt, daß die Welt jetzt ist und nicht gestern, daß das Release auf Konsole nur sowas wie ein Testlauf war und daß dein eigentlicher Relasetermin heute ist.


lg
jevi


----------



## HarryX (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

und lösungen für ati karten gibt es noch nicht oder was?


----------



## Vordack (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 03.12.2008 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 03.12.2008 14:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es gibt aber nicht so viele Schuhe für das Gaspedal von einem Mercedes "kompatibel" sein muss wie verschiedene Hardwarekonfigurationen. Ganz ehrlich, aus diesem, und nur aus diesem Grund würde ich nie Spieleentwickler für den PC werden wollen.

Ich möchte mal sehen wie man den Mercedes mit Langlauf-Ski fahren kann. Ich glaube Mercedes hat keine Kompatibilität zu Langlauf Ski eingebaut


----------



## stawacz79 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

ich gehs jetzt umtauschen,hatt jemand n tip was ich mit stattdessen holen soll???


----------



## KamalKhan (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Lachhaft, einfach lachhaft. Wann verkauft man uns die ersten Games ohne was in der Verpackung? Keine DVD, nur ein Zettel in der Box: "Vielen Dank für Ihren Kauf. Die DVD kommt in ??? Wochen wenn wir das Spiel installier- und spielbar gemacht haben." Das wäre doch die letzte Konsequenz. Überlegt das mal und fragt euch dann, ob es wirklich so klug ist, immer gleich am Release ein neues Spiel unbedingt haben zu wollen... Die Chance verarscht zu werden ist erfahrungsgemäss grösser als die Chance, gleich ein freudiges Spielerlebnis zu geniessen....


----------



## bsekranker (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				jevermann am 03.12.2008 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Tjo, eigentlich schade, Rockstar, den Release hast du vermasselt. Denn du hast nicht berücksichtigt, daß die Welt jetzt ist und nicht gestern, daß das Release auf Konsole nur sowas wie ein Testlauf war und daß dein eigentlicher Relasetermin heute ist.


Ist das dein Ernst?

Von GTA IV wurden über 10 Millionen Exemplare für die Konsolen verkauft. Wenn man die Kosten der PC-Portierung und vor allem den riesigen Supportaufwand der jetzt fällig wird bedenkt, wäre es mehr als verständlich wenn GTA V nur für die Konsolen erscheint.


----------



## santaclaus333 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				Gilthanaz am 03.12.2008 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> santaclaus333 am 03.12.2008 14:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe genau das gleiche auch schon bei Far Cry 2 und Crysis Warhead gemacht, Spiel installieren -> Aktivierung geht nicht -> _rhabarber_ -> alles wunderbar   .

Würde ich auch jedem andern empfehlen

_edit bumi
bitte keine Anweisungen zum Benutzen von Cracks, etc._


----------



## JayDaGee (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Vordack am 03.12.2008 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> fiumpf am 03.12.2008 14:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ernsthaft, glaubst Du wir sind so dumm und glauben, dass der direkt Vergleich richtig ist? Das mit den Autos soll einfach nur deutlich machen, was für eiN Witz diese SecuRom Scheisse ist.

Ich hab dafür kein Verständniss. Und was lese ich, 5 Programm muss man haben, um GTA zocken zu können? Das setzt dem ganzen die Krone auf. Man war das früher schön, als es noch Disketten gab. Oh Wunder, damals gab es auch einen Kopierschutz, eine Hotline musste ich deswegen aber NICHT anrufen.

Wenn man mehr Leute ausgrenzen will mit Vorschriften, was man alles haben und machem muss, um das BEZAHLTE Spiel zocken zu können, scheintman einfach zu viel Geld zu verdienen. Kunden abschrecken und vergraulen, sowas können sich nur wenige Firmen leisten, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## maxzub (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

hey bräuchte hilfe
hab mich beim rockstar social club angemeldet aber der mist will sich nich einloggen
sagt die ganze zeit etwas von netzwerkproblemen, auf er normalen homepage komm ich allerdings rein!?
irgendwer nen tipp für mich?
wär echt net


----------



## hanger (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 03.12.2008 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> ich gehs jetzt umtauschen,hatt jemand n tip was ich mit stattdessen holen soll???



Call of Duty 4, Mass Effect, Fallout 3. Die will ich mir demnächst kaufen


----------



## fiumpf (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				stawacz79 am 03.12.2008 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> an meine bitte auch


*Schluss hier!*
Es werden keine Links zu Warez- Cracks- oder was auch immer -Seiten angefragt oder verschickt.

Wenn ihr nicht spielen könnt weil es nicht geht habt die Eier, geht ins Geschäft, gebt es zurück und kauft es euch wenn es läuft!


----------



## stawacz79 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				fiumpf am 03.12.2008 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 03.12.2008 15:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




tut mir leid

PS haste n tip was ich mir jetzt holen könnte


----------



## JayDaGee (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				hanger am 03.12.2008 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 03.12.2008 15:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo wir bei Call of Duty sind, selbst beim 5. Teil wird man nicht verurteilt und muss irgendeinen SecuRom in Kauf nehmen, eiN Top Titel, ohne den Kunden als Kriminellen abzustempel, man glaubt es kaum, ja, soetwas gibt es doch noch.

Freu mich schon wenn irgendwann die ersten Meldungen aufkommen, dass Firmen Einbrüche bei Spielen haben. Auf Far Cry3 und Red Alert 3 hab ich bereits verzichtet, welche Spiele wohl noch auf die Liste kommen???


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				stawacz79 am 03.12.2008 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> fiumpf am 03.12.2008 15:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



welches genre?


----------



## fiumpf (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				stawacz79 am 03.12.2008 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> PS haste n tip was ich mir jetzt holen könnte


Gothic³ - Götterdämmerung


----------



## Belechem (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				fiumpf am 03.12.2008 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 03.12.2008 15:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Doch, bitte an alle: _Kauft es! Und gebt es im Notfall zurück!_

Anders kapieren die es nicht....


_Kursiver Text by bsekranker, wg. Urheberrecht und so_


----------



## stawacz79 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				Shadow_Man am 03.12.2008 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 03.12.2008 15:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





also,fallout3 hab ich schon,genau wie farcry2 bioshock etc
was is mit deadspace,das soll ja gut sein,wie lang is da die spieldauer,hab keine lust aufn 8std shooter,und läuft sacred2 mitlerweile vernünftig??
also action und rollenspiele...


----------



## stawacz79 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				fiumpf am 03.12.2008 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 03.12.2008 15:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 obwohl das warscheinlich eher läuft


----------



## Treichi (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				CrazyClash am 03.12.2008 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen, brauche das Internet nicht zum zocken,...nur zur Aktivierung, oder? Danke...



Wenn du das Spiel nicht "modifizieren" willst, brauchst du leider immer eine Internet Verbindung!!!
GTA4 läst dich sonst keine Speicherstände anlegen!
Wichtig: Du musst dich wirklich überall an melden!

Wer andere Erfahrungen hat, bitte melden!!

_edit bumi
auch an dich die Bitte, nicht von illegalen Downloads oder Cracks zu sprechen._


----------



## Flo66R6 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 03.12.2008 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> so hab jetzt meine zweite version versucht zu aktivieren,,,,denkste
> 
> edit:haben die eigendlich n forum zum abätzen??



Also, wie formuliere ich das jetzt, ohne dich zu beleidigen, ah ja, ich hab's: Also, wer so leichtgläubig ist zu denke, dass wenn er sich eine andere Packung bzw. Datenträger des selben Datenmülls im Laden holt, gäbe es weniger bzw. keine Probleme, dem ist aber auch nicht mehr zu helfen, oder?

Man man man

Grüße,

Flo


----------



## crypto290 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Da kommt ein bomben geiles Spiel wieder aufn Markt und Rockstar Games versauen sich alles wieder mit dem Kopierschutz  *lächerlich*


----------



## Van83 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

die installation ist krass.. fehlte nur noch, dass man seinen führerschein einschicken müsste um das spiel aktivieren zu dürfen


----------



## Mothman (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Van83 am 03.12.2008 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> die installation ist krass.. fehlte nur noch, dass man seinen führerschein einschicken müsste um das spiel aktivieren zu dürfen


Hehe. Computerführerschein?


----------



## DocMartens (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

wow! zum glück bin ich einer der jenigen die keine größeren probleme haben. 
kann mir zur zeit nur net in den social club einloggen + ab und an beim start fehlermeldungen und gerade eben das erste mal ein ingame crash nach ca. 10 st.

haut rein rockstar! ich liebe das spiel!!!!


----------



## Shinizm (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Eine Freichheit was den Gamern da wieder zugemutet wird. Und dann wundern sich die Spielentwickler das die Leute sich Raubkopien ziehen.


----------



## Mr-Phil (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Weiß jemand ob man die Grafik manuell hochschrauben kann??
Bin mir sicher das mein system das Game in "hoch" packen würde.
Aber es geht nicht höher...
Danke schon mal an alle Vorschläge und hilfen...


----------



## patsche (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

und wehe es zieht nochmal jemand über die konsolenversion her, denn die hat im gegensatz zur pc version von anfang an einwandfrei funktioniert.


----------



## Boharang (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Also Spielen kann ich aber habe nur Grafikfehler.
Alles durchsichtig und kaputt und Gebäude werden nur die Fenster angezeigt etc.

Habe bereits diesen neuen "BETA TREIBER" runtergeladen aber das gleiche Bild 

Hab ne XFX Gforce 8800GTS mit 640Ram...

jemand nen Tip???


----------



## Fisch0557 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Habs mir über Steam gezogen. Da dauert die Installation so knapp 8 Stunden xD
Nja. Aber mal ehrlich: das Spiel frisst ja Resourcen ohne Ende. Far Cry 2 läuft auf meinem Laptop absolut flüssig, genauso wie Dead Space. Nur GTA IV häng wies schwein. und das bei ner Grafikqualität die meines Erachtens nicht an die beiden rankommt. Habs jetzt wieder gelöscht, weil ich nich über 5 FPS komme, selbst mit DX9 anstatt DX 10. Da spiel ich das lieber am Wochenende zuhause (is auch glaub ich fürs Studium besser so xD)

Edit: @ Patsche http://www.eurogamer.de/article.php?article_id=137430 Klingt nich als obs von anfang an Funktioniert hat


----------



## stawacz79 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

so hab mein exemplar wieder zurück gebracht,,,,jetzt hab ich wieder gute laune


----------



## fr4gme (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Mr-Phil am 03.12.2008 16:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand ob man die Grafik manuell hochschrauben kann??
> Bin mir sicher das mein system das Game in "hoch" packen würde.
> Aber es geht nicht höher...
> Danke schon mal an alle Vorschläge und hilfen...




ja einfach in der desktop verknüfpung von GTA4   -norestrictions      dranhängen..
sollte klappen

http://up.picr.de/1568081.jpg


----------



## patsche (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Fisch0557 am 03.12.2008 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: @ Patsche http://www.eurogamer.de/article.php?article_id=137430 Klingt nich als obs von anfang an Funktioniert hat



vom muliplayer war auch keine rede, der singelplayer hat einwandfrei gefunzt, kein abstürtzen, keine grafikprobleme nüscht, ausser ein paar nicht wirklich schlimmer slowdown's hat das spiel keine probleme gemacht!


----------



## Huskyboy (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

hättet ihr gestern auf mich gehört hättet ihr heute was anderes gekauft.. tja .. aber ihr hättet den ganzen spass verpasst


----------



## German_Ripper (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

haha... Schadenfreude ist doch immernoch die schönste Freude... Ist etwa EA der Publisher... 

Solch eine DRM-Schei...e. Ich wusste schon warum ich es mir nicht kaufen werde...oO


----------



## Huskyboy (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				German_Ripper am 03.12.2008 17:41 schrieb:
			
		

> haha... Schadenfreude ist doch immernoch die schönste Freude... Ist etwa EA der Publisher...



ich glaub sowas hat sich EA bisher auch noch nicht unter die füße geholt, das wär eher nen JoWood titel..


----------



## stawacz79 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

tauscht es um bringt es zurück und klatscht es den jungs wieder vor die füße DAS IST EIN ZEICHEN


----------



## Gomorra10 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Der "Social Club" Dienst ist Offline! Kein MP möglich! Toll, Modder "Freizeit-Programmierer" bekommen sowas hin, aber eine Professionelle Firma nicht...


----------



## Huskyboy (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Gomorra10 am 03.12.2008 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Der "Social Club" Dienst ist Offline! Kein MP möglich! Toll, Modder "Freizeit-Programmierer" bekommen sowas hin, aber eine Professionelle Firma nicht...



dann seht ihr jetzt mal was passiert wenn die befürchtungen der SecuRom gegner in erfüllung gehen,.


----------



## Igel83 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 03.12.2008 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Gomorra10 am 03.12.2008 17:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich habe mich bereits bei FarCry 2 und NfS Undercover geweigert, das Spiel mit dem SecuRom Zeugs zu kaufen, obwohl ich diese gern gespielt hätte.

Das es bei GTA4 auch drauf ist, hat mich gestern SO KRASS schockiert, aber ich habe es mir heute trotzdem gekauft, weil ich auf dieses Spiel einfach nicht verzichten wollte.
Und nun ?! Es startet nicht, zum Social Club kommt keine Verbindung zustande und überall liesst man nur von Probs.

Ein absoluter Skandal und für mich klar das letzte Spiel, was ich mir für den PC gekauft habe !
Wenn das der neue Weg ist, Raubkopien zu verhindern, dann lach ich mich tot ! Durch diesen Mist heute wird das ganze nur noch mehr gefördert. Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Publisher !
Wer beantragt von euch das erste Rettungspaket bei der Regierung ? Wollen wir mal ne Wette machen ? 

Voller Frust grüßt
Igel


----------



## snowman1978 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Tja damit dürfte wohl der Titel "Bestes Spiel des Jahres" an Fallout 3 gehen herzlichen glückwunsch.


----------



## Krisis (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boharang am 03.12.2008 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Spielen kann ich aber habe nur Grafikfehler.
> Alles durchsichtig und kaputt und Gebäude werden nur die Fenster angezeigt etc.
> 
> Habe bereits diesen neuen "BETA TREIBER" runtergeladen aber das gleiche Bild
> ...




Hat eigentlich einer diese beta treiber für die 7er Reihe schon getestet???
Wenn ja läuft das spiel dann wirklich??


----------



## panderp (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

game geht bei mir auch nich kann keine verbindung herstellen mann sollte mal mit unseren game be den vollgefressenen säcke off der matte stehen und das game in ne fresse haun sorry aber sowas ist doch betrug an uns


----------



## ToxicDude (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Herrlich wie toll dieses Aktivierungsgedöns & Co. funktioniert    ! Zumindest hält diese Art Kopierschutz die Spieler vom zocken ab - die Raubkopien verhindert es zwar nicht - aber hauptsache der ehrliche Käufer kann nicht spielen !


----------



## tetaro (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				JayDaGee am 03.12.2008 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> "Workaround zur Installation" - hahaha, was man heute alles braucht um ein Spiel, für das man GELD bezahlt hat, zocken zu können *ggggg.



Ich muss dabei an die Leute denken, die bei Bohlen und Co. auf der Bühne stehen, kläglich versagen, und unbedingt nochmal singen wollen.

Vielleicht bin ich altmodisch, aber für mich selbst bestehe ich darauf, dass ich ein Game nicht nach dem beurteile, was nach -zig Notpatches rauskommt, sondern nach dem, was in den Regalen steht.


----------



## German_Ripper (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				ToxicDude am 03.12.2008 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Herrlich wie toll dieses Aktivierungsgedöns & Co. funktioniert    ! Zumindest hält diese Art Kopierschutz die Spieler vom zocken ab - die Raubkopien verhindert es zwar nicht - aber hauptsache der ehrliche Käufer kann nicht spielen !



Und das komische an der Sache, der Crack scheint so gut wie fast fertig... und soll laut "Herstellerangaben" ohne probs funktionieren... NFO lässt grüßen... haha.

Wieder mal der anständige Kunde voll beschis...n wurden. Für mich sind Spiele mit DRM seit Sacred2 gestorben. Ich springe auch auf diesen Zug nicht mehr auf egal wie toll das Spiel auch sein sollte... Ich bin geheilt. Und das ich mich richtig entschieden habe, sehe ich an GTA4 ...  Sorry Leutz...


----------



## Huskyboy (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

eigentlich müsste PCGames das spiel ja jetzt abwerten da es nur probleme macht.. 

man wird ja noch träumen dürfen..


----------



## Van83 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

also ich habe gerade im GTA4Launcher Fenster gelesen, dass es eine Nachbesserung des Spiels geben wird... und "Wir entschuldigen uns für jegliche Unannehmlichkeiten".


----------



## anjuna80 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				Huskyboy am 03.12.2008 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> eigentlich müsste PCGames das spiel ja jetzt abwerten da es nur probleme macht..
> 
> man wird ja noch träumen dürfen..



Das "Spiel selber" ist sicher seine 92% Wert. Wo soll da der Sinn hinter stecken wenn es nun 50% abwertet weil es Probleme mit der Aktivierung und bestimmten Grafikkarten gibt? Und in einer Woche, wenn der Patch da ist, wieder rauf auf 92%?

Jeder wird jetzt selber wissen, dass er das Spiel erst einmal im Regal lassen sollte, unabhängig ob da jetzt 92% oder 42% steht.


----------



## santaclaus333 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				anjuna80 am 03.12.2008 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 03.12.2008 18:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was meinst du, wieso die PCG auf Systemen testen sollte, wo es bereits installiert ist?


----------



## Huskyboy (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				Van83 am 03.12.2008 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich habe gerade im GTA4Launcher Fenster gelesen, dass es eine Nachbesserung des Spiels geben wird... und "Wir entschuldigen uns für jegliche Unannehmlichkeiten".



als wenn die die fehler vorher nicht gekannt hätten..


----------



## stawacz79 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				Huskyboy am 03.12.2008 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Van83 am 03.12.2008 18:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




und was wollen die dann verbessern,,,das spiel lässt sich ja nichtmal aktivieren
die bringen bestimmt n fix raus der irgendwelche grafikfehler oder soundloops beseitigt wie bei sacred2


----------



## silencer1 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Ein weiterer Sargnagel für den PC-Spiele-Markt. Mit Kundengängelung kommt man nicht weit. Da spiele ich GTA 4 lieber problemlos auf meiner PS3.


----------



## tavrosffm (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				silencer1 am 03.12.2008 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein weiterer Sargnagel für den PC-Spiele-Markt. Mit Kundengängelung kommt man nicht weit. Da spiele ich GTA 4 lieber problemlos auf meiner PS3.



vielleicht ist das ja der weg den man uns mit so unfertiger software vorschreiben will.
damit wir nun endlich mal den pc vergessen und uns überteuerte konsolenspiele kaufen die ja nicht crackbar sind.  

ich hab´s bisher noch nicht ausgepackt.
nahrung zu mir nehmen war dann doch erst mal wichtiger.
die versuchung ist groß und ich denke ich kann nicht wiederstehen.....ich muss gta4 "zocken"......kann nicht anders......werd´s jetzt auspacken obwohl mir mein ratio sagt "nein gib es zurück"....aber meine finger greifen danach.....ich hab sie nicht mehr unter kontrolle.........arrrrrggggggghhhhh.


----------



## silencer1 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				tavrosffm am 03.12.2008 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> silencer1 am 03.12.2008 18:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe seit drei Jahren kein PC-Spiel mehr gekauft, weil ich lieber etwas mehr für ein Konsolenspiel ausgebe und dafür dann sorgenfrei zocken kann, ohne Steam, DRM und wie dieser ganze Mist heißt. Auf dem PC zu spielen hat mir nur von 1994 - 2005 Spaß gemacht.


----------



## tavrosffm (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				silencer1 am 03.12.2008 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe seit drei Jahren kein PC-Spiel mehr gekauft, weil ich lieber etwas mehr für ein Konsolenspiel ausgebe und dafür dann sorgenfrei zocken kann, ohne Steam, DRM und wie dieser ganze Mist heißt. Auf dem PC zu spielen hat mir nur von 1994 - 2005 Spaß gemacht.



hmmm naja also dann wären mir etliche stunden spielspaß mit bf2 / call of juarez / half life 2 +ep uvm. entgangen.
von der steuerung mit gamepads ganz zu schweigen.
ich komme halt mit dem zielen bei nem gamepad kaum klar.
ganz zu schweigen dass mir da nach ein paar minuten schwindelig wird wenn ich mit pad zocke.


----------



## tavrosffm (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

mal wieder zum thema....ist dieses social club gedöns noch offline?
das hat doch vorhin jemand geschrieben.
dann brauch ich ja gar nicht erst mit der installation zu beginnen bzw. lass ich das spiel eingepackt.


----------



## Galagan (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

habe das spiel nun eine einige zeit online gespielt und danach beendet. nun wollte ich wieder spielen, doch bevor ich das spiel startete, dachte ich mir, wieso verbindest du nicht mal deinen social club account mit deinem windows live id account? wie gesagt so getan, jetzt friert das spiel, nachdem das große gta 4 logo verschwindet, ein! 

das bild ist einfach schwarz und fertig, mehr kommt da nicht, was soll ich tun?

überlegt es euch 2 mal, eure accounts miteinander zu verbinden...


----------



## AcIDburst (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

*hehe* das ist das worst case szenario für den verkaufsstart einer major titels. ich bin gespannt, wie rockstar das alles fixen will. ich musste gerade unweigerlich an gothic 3 und sein unwürdiges addon denken 

mal davon abgesehen, warum zum "§%$ sollte ich außer dem sowieso nur 1 woche wirksamen unwirksamen securom noch diverse online?!? komponenten installieren, nur um OFFLINE zu spielen? von kundenfreundlichkeit ist das so weit entfernt, wie der papst vom ehebett.


----------



## B-Tingeltangel-Bob (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

WIE BITTE ? rockstar kümmert sich mit als erstes um grafikprobleme bei einer nvidia 7900 ? wie wäre es stattdessen mal mit einem patch, der das spiel unter ATI lauffähig macht ? ich bin SO angepisst  ... erst wird rockstargames tierisch von windows geschmiert, es auffer xbox rauszubringen, dann von nvidia geschmiert, es für ATI zu sabotieren - und jetz kümmert man sich zuerst um nvidiakarten-probleme, während tausende ATI-graka-besitzer warten ... wie auffällig gehts denn noch, rockstar ? das ist abzocke auf ALLERhöchstem niveau und eine derart SCHÄBIGE behandlung von treuen kunden, dass es peinlich ist. einen termin für einen patch gibts auch nicht - warum auch ? das problem ist ja auch völlig überraschend (warum sollte man vorher auch ne testhphase machen ? die testrechner hatten ja alle gforces drin). also wartet man weiter auf einen patch, der hoffentlich alles ins lot bringt. bei mir läuft das spiel durch das socialclub-ausschalten zwar, aber nur unter massiven grafikfehlern. wirklich, reife leistung rockstar, wie ihr auch nach dem desaster glaubwürdigkeit verspielt. die fachpresse hat sich hier übrigens auch nicht mir ruhm bekleckert, die leser so spät über die umstände aufzuklären. schade nur, dass die meisten käufer ihr spiel trotzdem nicht zurückbringen werden, da sie es (so wie ich) ja trotzdem unbedingt spielen wollen. 

VERDAMMTE SCH***** !!!


----------



## sularko (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Da das hier ja eine Deutsche Seite ist, wäre es schon toll wenn ihr die lösungen auch auf Deutsch übersetzen würdet.


----------



## Huskyboy (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				sularko am 03.12.2008 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Da das hier ja eine Deutsche Seite ist, wäre es schon toll wenn ihr die lösungen auch auf Deutsch übersetzen würdet.



wieder einer der nie DOS hatte..


----------



## montauk77 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Galagan am 03.12.2008 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> habe das spiel nun eine einige zeit online gespielt und danach beendet. nun wollte ich wieder spielen, doch bevor ich das spiel startete, dachte ich mir, wieso verbindest du nicht mal deinen social club account mit deinem windows live id account? wie gesagt so getan, jetzt friert das spiel, nachdem das große gta 4 logo verschwindet, ein!
> 
> das bild ist einfach schwarz und fertig, mehr kommt da nicht, was soll ich tun?
> 
> überlegt es euch 2 mal, eure accounts miteinander zu verbinden...



Habe das hier leider zu spät gelesen und somit das gleiche Problem. Social Club Dingsbums mit dem Windows live verbunden, da zu Beginn des Spieles immer eine nervige Aufforderung kam das zu tun... und nun schwarzer Bildschirm nach dem GTA4 Logo!!


----------



## sularko (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 03.12.2008 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> sularko am 03.12.2008 19:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Klugscheißer.

Ich bin 35 mit BASIC groß geworden und des Englischen mächtig. Das ist aber nicht jeder.
Also lass deine dummen komentare.


----------



## Sandor88 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

dito ((((


----------



## Zubunapy (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



> Man werde wohl bald ein ausführliches Workaround zur Installation veröffentlichen, das die größten Hürden erklären soll.



Hihihi. Man stelle sich das vor, wie emand in den Mediamurks geht und die Komplettlösungen für Kampagne und Installation kauft  Ich frage mich nur, welches Buch wohl das dickere von beiden wäre


----------



## Huskyboy (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				sularko am 03.12.2008 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 03.12.2008 19:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da GTA 4 ab 18 ist sollten die spieler auch genug englisch können, um das lesen zu können reicht nämlich hauptschulenglisch


----------



## kanzlerac (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 03.12.2008 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> sularko am 03.12.2008 19:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hauptsache ihr brecht jetzt hier im Fred keine Grundsatzdiskussion über die Englischkenntnisse der User los. Wenns einer in Deutsch haben will(und göeichzeitig des Englischen mächtig ist) kann ers ja übersetzten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 03.12.2008 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> sularko am 03.12.2008 19:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man kann es aber auch als Service ansehen, wenn sowas ins Deutsche übersetzt wird. Die Gamestar macht das ja auch.


----------



## fiumpf (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				sularko am 03.12.2008 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Klugscheißer


Auch wenn du keine zufriedenstellende Antworten bekommst, bitte keine Beleidigungen hier.


----------



## stawacz79 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

mal ne frage,hab mein gta vorhin umgetauscht,,und nun wollt ich mal hören was ihr von deadspace haltet bzw wie lange habt ihr zum durchspieelen gebraucht,,hab keine lust auf 10std action


----------



## patsche (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

wüste jetzt auch nicht was dagegen sprechen würde das ganze hier auch auf deutsch reinzustellen!  :-o


----------



## beppix (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

ich brauch diesen hotfix für windows xp damit mein live account funktioniert, allerdings funktioniert der link zum download nicht. weiß jemand wo ich es sonst noch herbekommen könnte?


----------



## Huskyboy (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 03.12.2008 20:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 03.12.2008 20:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist doch aber besser wenn man leuten grund zum englisch lernen liefert


----------



## ow-Blackhawk (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 03.12.2008 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> ist doch aber besser wenn man leuten grund zum englisch lernen liefert



Ja genau, und danach stellen wir unsere Steuererklärungen auf Englisch um, dann lernen auch mehr Leute Englisch   

Also wenn hier "unendlicher" Bedarf nach einer Übersetzung besteht findet sich bestimmt jemand der das übersetzt!


----------



## sularko (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 03.12.2008 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 03.12.2008 20:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




??? Wozu muß man Englisch lernen wenn man hilfestellung auf einer Deutschen Website sucht ! Andere können das auch. Wo ist das Problem???  Wenn auf n24 ein Reporter den Amerikanischen Presidenten zitiert, tut er das auf Deutsch und verlangt nicht von mir Englisch zu lernen.


----------



## stawacz79 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				sularko am 03.12.2008 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 03.12.2008 20:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



leute ihr habt sorgen...


----------



## fiumpf (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				sularko am 03.12.2008 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> ??? Wozu muß man Englisch lernen wenn man hilfestellung auf einer Deutschen Website sucht ! Andere können das auch. Wo ist das Problem???


Prinzipiell hast du auf jeden Fall recht. Vielleicht sollte das Ganze nicht als Lösungshilfe sondern als Symbol verstanden werden dass Rockstar was tut.
Wenn es als Lösungshilfe dienen soll, dann ganz klar auf Deutsch!


----------



## thefirstsonnyblack (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

wahnsinn für diese kackmist grafik solche hardware. rockstar ist für mich nach der aktion die gröste schrott und drecksfirma die es gibt. die habens geschafft gothic noch zu toppen und den größten dreck des jahres auf den makt zu schmeißen, nur aus geldgier vom weihnachtsgeschäft, die gehören angeklagt weil sie wissentlich ware verkaufen die nicht funktioniert. gta war früher mal cool aber jetzt ist es nur noch ne mediennutte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

sowas hatts noch nieee gegeben, das ein game zum vollpreis verkauft wird das nicht mal funktioniert. die müssten dafür von allen magazinen wertungen von -20% bekommen. währe doch bei anderen games auch so, warum macht man bei deren abzocke mit: GEBT DENEN DOCH ENDLICH NE NIEDRIGE WERTUNG FÜR DEN MIST!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Belator (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

gibt es inzwischen schon lösungen auf deutsch ich bin dem englisch nicht wirlich mächtig


----------



## Luzinator (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Ich hatte die Fehlermeldung Fatal Error MMA10.
Jetzt wo ich weiss, wie ich das Spiel starte, klappt alles wunderbar(Ich hab auch keine ATi, sondern eine 8800GTX).
Echt blöd für alle, die eine ATi haben und auf den Patch warten müssen.....Irgendwann trifft es sicher mal Nvidia^^

lg


----------



## FLDRFRGRS (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Ich reg mich wegen diesem Spiel furchtbar auf!
Ich kann mich anscheinend während dem Spiel nicht in 'Games for Windows Live' anmelden und bekomm so kein Profil. 
Außerdem halte ich einen so komlizierten Koperschutz, der alle ehrlichen Spieler in den Wahnsinn treibt für totale verschwendung!
Da wird man geradezu gezwungen sich Games illegal zu holen.


----------



## sularko (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Nach allem was ich jetzt gelesen habe, bin ich froh, das beim Händler meines vertrauens das Game ausverkauft war. Ich werde wohl doch noch ein bischen warten müssen. (schnief)! Na ja auf ein paar tage oder auch wochen, kommt es nicht mehr an. Schade ich hatte mit anderen GTA Teilen nie Probleme!


----------



## FLDRFRGRS (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				thefirstsonnyblack am 03.12.2008 21:15 schrieb:
			
		

> wahnsinn für diese kackmist grafik solche hardware. rockstar ist für mich nach der aktion die gröste schrott und drecksfirma die es gibt. die habens geschafft gothic noch zu toppen und den größten dreck des jahres auf den makt zu schmeißen, nur aus geldgier vom weihnachtsgeschäft, die gehören angeklagt weil sie wissentlich ware verkaufen die nicht funktioniert. gta war früher mal cool aber jetzt ist es nur noch ne mediennutte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> sowas hatts noch nieee gegeben, das ein game zum vollpreis verkauft wird das nicht mal funktioniert. die müssten dafür von allen magazinen wertungen von -20% bekommen. währe doch bei anderen games auch so, warum macht man bei deren abzocke mit: GEBT DENEN DOCH ENDLICH NE NIEDRIGE WERTUNG FÜR DEN MIST!!!!!!!!!!



Ich versteh dich total die machen so einen Aufwand für den Kopierschutz, sodass der ehrliche Käufer so in den Hintergrund gerät. Man müsste mal den Studios mal zeigen wos lang geht
Da funktioniert ga nichts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

P.S.: Macht mal ne Wertung für Benutzerfreundlichkeit, Unkompliziertheit des Kopierschutzes und eine die zeigt ob es sich lohnt das Spiel überhaupt legal zu holen!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## onkelotto (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				thefirstsonnyblack am 03.12.2008 21:15 schrieb:
			
		

> wahnsinn für diese kackmist grafik solche hardware. rockstar ist für mich nach der aktion die gröste schrott und drecksfirma die es gibt. die habens geschafft gothic noch zu toppen und den größten dreck des jahres auf den makt zu schmeißen, nur aus geldgier vom weihnachtsgeschäft, die gehören angeklagt weil sie wissentlich ware verkaufen die nicht funktioniert. gta war früher mal cool aber jetzt ist es nur noch ne mediennutte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> sowas hatts noch nieee gegeben, das ein game zum vollpreis verkauft wird das nicht mal funktioniert. die müssten dafür von allen magazinen wertungen von -20% bekommen. währe doch bei anderen games auch so, warum macht man bei deren abzocke mit: GEBT DENEN DOCH ENDLICH NE NIEDRIGE WERTUNG FÜR DEN MIST!!!!!!!!!!



  du scheinst einen sehr dicken ausgeprägten Hals zu haben .
Nur - wo Du Recht hast , hast Du eben Recht .
Glücklicherweise konnte ich mein Exemplar GTA 4 dem durch Tiefschnee stapfenden
DHL-Fritzen direkt wieder in die Hände drücken . 

shice was auf 92 % der PcGames
shice was auf 93 % der Gamestar
Hab ich schon erwähnt das ich mich auf "white Gold" freue .
Bekommt sicherlich miese Bewertungen - aber wayne !


----------



## Goma2Eco (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Bei mir läuft das Game wenn ich den Login zum Social Club unterbreche. Nur leider blockiert das Game meine grafischen Einstellungen. Somit muss ich mit einer 8800GTX und einem 22" Monitor auf 800x600 daddeln. Ihr könnt euch vorstellen wie das aussieht...Außerdem habe ich noch nie für ein Spiel über 1STD gebraucht um alles zum laufen zu bringen(NET. Framework, SP3, Windows Live anmeldung, Social Club anmeldung und die installation). Ich hoffe das sich dahingehend schnell etwas ändert ansonsten liegt das Game in ein paar Tagen wieder beim Händler.


----------



## RonTaboga (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Dagegen ist Stalker Clear Sky ein ausgereiftes Game jetzt echt hätte nicht gedacht das man Clear Sky noch um solche längen nach unten toppen kann


----------



## LPSoldier09 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				thefirstsonnyblack am 03.12.2008 21:15 schrieb:
			
		

> wahnsinn für diese kackmist grafik solche hardware. rockstar ist für mich nach der aktion die gröste schrott und drecksfirma die es gibt. die habens geschafft gothic noch zu toppen und den größten dreck des jahres auf den makt zu schmeißen, nur aus geldgier vom weihnachtsgeschäft, die gehören angeklagt weil sie wissentlich ware verkaufen die nicht funktioniert. gta war früher mal cool aber jetzt ist es nur noch ne mediennutte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> sowas hatts noch nieee gegeben, das ein game zum vollpreis verkauft wird das nicht mal funktioniert. die müssten dafür von allen magazinen wertungen von -20% bekommen. währe doch bei anderen games auch so, warum macht man bei deren abzocke mit: GEBT DENEN DOCH ENDLICH NE NIEDRIGE WERTUNG FÜR DEN MIST!!!!!!!!!!


Danke sehr für deine äußerst sachliche und völlig unparteiische Aussage!!!  

So zum thema. Also mit der Aktion hat Rockstar wirklich den Vogel abgeschossen! Das das ganze zeug so schlimm ist hät ich echt nich gedacht. Ich saß ganze 2 Stunden bis ich endlich ins spiel einsteigen konnte. Und das SozialClub funktioniert erst garnicht. Mir kommts so vor als würden 20 Programme nebenbei laufen damit man GTA 4 erstmal starten kann. Weniger ist oftmals mehr. Naja jetz muss ich halt warten bis das ganze funktioniert.
Nach den weihnachtsferien hab ich ja genung zeit!


----------



## Cicero (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

@Red.: Vielleicht mal das ganze Durcheinander als Ansatz zu einem neuen Testverfahren nehmen:
1. Spiele nicht vom Hersteller zuschicken lassen (Presseversion) sondern die VERKAUFSVERSION im Laden kaufen und dann testen. 
2. Auf eigenen PCs testen, inklusive dem ganzen nervigen Registrierungsprozedere und nicht auf bereits vorinstallierten, bei den Hersteller stehenden Systemen testen.

Cicero


----------



## ConanDerCimmerier (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Nach all den Kritiken will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben...

Bei mir läufts einwandfrei, kein Ruckeln, kein Absturz, keine Probleme bei der Installation. Hat zwar lange gedauert das installieren, aber die Zeit muss man sich doch heute bei den meißten Spielen nehmen... 

Die einzige Option die ich nicht auf hoch ändern kann sind die Texturdetails, die stehen auf mittel... alles andere ist auf hoch.

System
Core2Duo 6600@3,2Ghz
4GB Ram
Geforce 8800GTS 640MB
Vista mit SP1

Ist natürlich sehr schade das viele so Probleme haben, aber will nur zeigen das es bei vielen wie auch bei mir bestimmt einwandfrei läuft. Und ich finds einfach nur genial das Game!


----------



## stawacz79 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				ConanDerCimmerier am 03.12.2008 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach all den Kritiken will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben...
> 
> Bei mir läufts einwandfrei, kein Ruckeln, kein Absturz, keine Probleme bei der Installation. Hat zwar lange gedauert das installieren, aber die Zeit muss man sich doch heute bei den meißten Spielen nehmen...
> 
> ...



bei vielen sicher nicht,sonst wär der berwertungsthread mit den meinungen zum spiel ein wenig voller,


----------



## STF (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				ConanDerCimmerier am 03.12.2008 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach all den Kritiken will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben...
> 
> Bei mir läufts einwandfrei, kein Ruckeln, kein Absturz, keine Probleme bei der Installation. Hat zwar lange gedauert das installieren, aber die Zeit muss man sich doch heute bei den meißten Spielen nehmen...
> 
> ...




Also bei mir funktioniert es jetzt auch, nach der Installation von SP3. 
Einwandfrei nicht unbedingt. Textur & Schattenflimmern. 
Aber das dürfte sich noch fixen lassen.
An der Performance, im Bezug auf die Optik, könnte auch noch gefeilt (besser gefräst   ) werden. Dann wäre es wirklich nett, wenn die Limitierungen anders gesetzt bzw. aufgehoben würden, dass nicht alles vom VRam abhängig ist.

Sys:
C2Q Q6600
4GB 
8800 GTS 512MB
XP nun mit SP3

Bisher macht es mir auch Spaß u. gefällt mir.

Trotzdem kann irgendwas nicht ganz astrein (an den ganzen Kombinationen der benutzten Programme) sein. Sonst hätten ja auch nicht so viele die Probleme.  

Hätte Rockstar bestimmt besser getan, die Verkaufsversion testen zu lassen.
Aber ich bin mir fast sicher das viele Probleme eh bekannt waren.


----------



## Gustavo (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Die müßten verklagt werden. Die wissen ganz genau das die mit ihrem scheiß immer wieder durch kommen. 
Ich könnt so abkotzen. Da hegt und pflegt man seinen PC und dann startet sone beschi....ene Software nicht weil die Typen tausend einrichtungen einbauen um zu prüfen was die Leute für Software auf dem PC haben. 
Ich bentuz Demon Tools...na und? Und noch viel mehr nutzen sowas, aber nict immer steckt negatives dahinter. 
Ein schwarzer Tag für Gamer und ich hoffe das weniger Leute sowas in Zukunft kaufen. 
In den Augen von denen sind wir doch alle Kriminlle denn anders kann ich mir solche Dinge nicht erklären !!!!


----------



## MichaelG (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Mal eine Frage: Habt Ihr beim Einstellen des Beta-Treiber-Links mal nachgeschaut, welche Grafikkarten dieser überhaupt unterstützt ? Von einer 7000 oder gar einer 7900er-Serie finde ich da keinen Eintrag.


----------



## raccoon (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Ihr lernt es nicht, oder? Alleine schon wegen diesem DRM Misst hättet ihr das Spiel gar nicht erst kaufen sollen! Tja, da seht ihr DRM-Fanboys was ihr von eurem tollen Schmuckstück habt. Viel Spaß! Bald habt ihr sowas bei JEDEM Spiel!


Wenigstens hab ich jetzt was zu lachen. Auch gut...


----------



## luigi90 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				Gustavo am 03.12.2008 22:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Die müßten verklagt werden. Die wissen ganz genau das die mit ihrem scheiß immer wieder durch kommen.
> Ich könnt so abkotzen. Da hegt und pflegt man seinen PC und dann startet sone beschi....ene Software nicht weil die Typen tausend einrichtungen einbauen um zu prüfen was die Leute für Software auf dem PC haben.
> Ich bentuz Demon Tools...na und? Und noch viel mehr nutzen sowas, aber nict immer steckt negatives dahinter.
> Ein schwarzer Tag für Gamer und ich hoffe das weniger Leute sowas in Zukunft kaufen.
> In den Augen von denen sind wir doch alle Kriminlle denn anders kann ich mir solche Dinge nicht erklären !!!!




Amen!


----------



## drexen (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

früher wars toll ein game möglichst früh in den händen zu halten - heute ist es einfach nur noch scheiße, wenn man nicht erst ein game kauft das bereits in der doftware pyramide für 10 euro steckt - dann kann man wenigstens davon ausgehen das es ansatzweise ausgereift ist und der kaufpreis spiegelt schon eher seinen finanziellen wert wieder.
wenn ich mir überlege wie oft parallelen zu filmen gezogen werden: die werden inzwischen länger "hergstellt" fürs gleiche budget und sind für die hälfte des preises eines spiels zu haben. und da gibts dann auch keine bugs -.-


----------



## Belgium (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Als Übergang sollte Rockstar uns Seite verlinken, wo man übergangsweise nen Crack benutzen kann, bis sie nen Patch veröffentlichen, da aber die meisten schon im Weihnachtsurlaub sind (Bahamas, mit hoffentlich schlechtem Gewissen, Ironie), wird der Patch erst im nächsten Jahr erscheinen.  WUHU.


----------



## Elbart (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				Belgium am 03.12.2008 23:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Als Übergang sollte Rockstar uns Seite verlinken, wo man übergangsweise nen Crack benutzen kann, bis sie nen Patch veröffentlichen, da aber die meisten schon im Weihnachtsurlaub sind (Bahamas, mit hoffentlich schlechtem Gewissen, Ironie), wird der Patch erst im nächsten Jahr erscheinen.  WUHU.



Und kurz vor der Fertigstellung eingestellt, weil sie an GTA: Wars arbeiten.


----------



## Karamanga (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Das Ganze ist die größte Verarsche aller Zeiten!

Wir ehrlichen Käufer werden hier nicht nur durch total überzogene Kopierschutzmaßnahmen und Zwangs-Anmeldung gegängelt -> nein -> das Spiel ist auch noch total verbuggt (keine ATI-Karten laufen, lauter Clipping-fehler und eine total miese performance)!

So etwas habe ich in 20 Jahren PC-Games-Zeit (ich meine damit nicht die Zeitschrift) noch nicht erlebt!!! Das "Spiel" schlägt wirklich in allen Bereichen das Fass dem Boden raus.
Ich bin so etwas von sauer!

Warum das alles?

So treibt man ehrlich Käufer zu Download-Portalen (nach dem Motte -> das nächste mal zahl ich nicht mehr so viel für ein unfertiges Produkt sondern "teste" erst einmal mit einer gecrackten Download-Version).


----------



## German_Ripper (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Hoffentlich schrecken diese Kommentare potentielle Käufer vom Kauf der Software ab... Dann wollen wir mal sehen wer den längeren Arm hat. Die Verkaufszahlen oder Rockstar...


----------



## Homerclon (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



> Close background applications.


Ich dachte man muss Windows Live und das Social Club laufen haben.


----------



## ghost5000 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



> Ich dachte man muss Windows Live und das Social Club laufen haben.



Social Club muss nicht laufen,ist bei mir im offline Modus! Windows Life hingegen muss an sein.


----------



## Volleyfoley (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

hi guten morgen 
bei mir gehts seit heute morgen 
hab auch ne 4870


----------



## bigscale (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

ich konnte es einmal spielen..nachdem ich es beenden musste,weil ich weg wollte,ging es nicht mehr.hab eine stunde versucht es zu starten,aber ohne erfolg  -.- und dafür 50€ -.- 
...jedesmal der selbe fehler(MMA10 oder so.. oder einfach nur ein fehler mit der exe und muss beendet werden)...hoffentlich wird der mist so schnell wie möglich gepatcht..
mein system:
AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+
4GB Ram
Geforce 8800GT
Windows Vista x64 SP1


----------



## Vordack (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Ich hab gerade einen Gedanken...

Das Spiel läuft ja auf gewissen Hardwareconfigs, genauso wie viele andere Spiele (Gothic 3 z.B.).

Ganz eindeutih liegt das Problem, daß manche User es nicht spielen können, an ihrer Hardware (bzw. daß das Spiel nicht für ihre Hardware getestet wurde), den DAU mal ausgeschlossen.

Wir sind alles Zocker, wir sollten doch alle vernünftige Hardware haben auf dem Spiele laufen. Da frage ich mich wieso es bei so vielen nicht läuft.

Wäre es nicht vielleicht sinnvoll wenn wir alle ähnliche Hardware hätten auf der Spiele "garantiert" laufen? Mir ist klar daß dieses fast unmöglich zu realisieren ist, dennoch wäre es doch gut wenn man für jede Preisklasse ein Ratgeber für gute Hardwarekombinationen hätte.

Es geht natrürlich nur um Speicher, Motherboard und Grafikkarte, DVD Laufwerk und Netzteil.

Welchen Tower jemand benutzt ist ja irrelevant.

Das Problem ist glaube ichda so ein Wegweise hilfreich wäre, aber nur wenn User sich danach richten würden und nicht was anderes kaufen "nur" weil es 0,99 Cent billiger ist.

Naja, ist ne Überlegung die ich heute morgen hatte. Es gibt eben eindeutig zu viele verschiedene Hersteller auf dem PC-Markt. Diese können nur bestehen weil jeder Hans und Fritz meint was aneres kaufen zu müssen. Das Problem haben Konsolen nun mal nicht.


----------



## tausendteufel (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				jevermann am 03.12.2008 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz genau Gilthanaz!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Muhahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. Der war gut, wirklich. Die Fussball-WM ist ja auch ein Testläufer der Amateur-Frauen-Hobbyweltmeisterschaft.

Das bißchen bessere Graphik, welches die 5% der Highen-PC-Benutzer genießen dürfen -> das wird sich Rockstar beim nächsten Teil auch noch überlegen. Was soll man machen: man hat die Wahl zwischen Raubkopien ohne Ende (= minimale Verkaufszahlen) oder einem verkackten Release.

Stirb, PC-Gaming. Tu es endlich.


----------



## Huskyboy (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				Vordack am 04.12.2008 08:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre es nicht vielleicht sinnvoll wenn wir alle ähnliche Hardware hätten auf der Spiele "garantiert" laufen? Mir ist klar daß dieses fast unmöglich zu realisieren ist, dennoch wäre es doch gut wenn man für jede Preisklasse ein Ratgeber für gute Hardwarekombinationen hätte.
> 
> Naja, ist ne Überlegung die ich heute morgen hatte. Es gibt eben eindeutig zu viele verschiedene Hersteller auf dem PC-Markt. Diese können nur bestehen weil jeder Hans und Fritz meint was aneres kaufen zu müssen. Das Problem haben Konsolen nun mal nicht.



ach und nur weil einige hersteller schlicht zu blöd sind zu programmieren sollen wie alle "uniform hardware" kaufen?

komisch, selbst die viel gescholtenen EA spiele laufen beinah auf allen konfigurationen, während GTA 4 auf beinah allen Radeon karten nicht läuft, entweder ist das pure absicht von Rockstar, oder pure blödheit.. beides ist indiskutabel..


----------



## slimbit (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				tausendteufel am 04.12.2008 08:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Stirb, PC-Gaming. Tu es endlich.



Hihi... da kommen die Neider durch...

Ein Shooter wird auf der Konsole nie so geil zu spielen sein wie auf nem PC.
Dazu sehen JETZT schon viele Spiele deutlich besser auf dem PC aus als auf der Konsole.
FarCry2  (viel weniger Flimmern)... GTAIV ist eh total verhunzt davon müssen wa nicht mehr reden, aber das lief ja auch auf Konsolen nicht immer ganz Ruckelfrei ne?

In  nem Jahr ist die Grafik der Konsolen eh wieder weit hinter die eines PCs und dann gibt es das Gelaber von wegen "Stirb PC Gaming" eh nicht mehr.

Ohne den PC würd sich die Grafik nur alle 7 Jahre deutlich  verbessern...
Immer wenn es ne neue Generation der Konsolen gibt....

Und denke auch das einige Leute die jetzt ne PS3 haben ,die wegen der Grafik haben und wenn die Grafik wieder vergangenheit ist, werden die sich auch mal wieder an den PC setzen!


----------



## ng1986 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Ich finde es schade, das Rockstar sich den Gegebenheiten anderen Hersteller anschließt und solchen Mist auf den Markt haut, haben die noch nichts von Qualitätskontrolle gehört. Ich hätte lieber noch 2 Wochen gewartet und dafür ein bugfreies Spiel erhalten!

Kauft das Spiel nicht solange es noch soviele Probleme gibt!


----------



## Rabowke (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				slimbit am 04.12.2008 09:09 schrieb:
			
		

> tausendteufel am 04.12.2008 08:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcher Neider? Doch nicht etwa wg. dem tollen Start von GTA IV für PC?   



> Ein Shooter wird auf der Konsole nie so geil zu spielen sein wie auf nem PC.
> Dazu sehen JETZT schon viele Spiele deutlich besser auf dem PC aus als auf der Konsole.
> FarCry2  (viel weniger Flimmern)... GTAIV ist eh total verhunzt davon müssen wa nicht mehr reden, aber das lief ja auch auf Konsolen nicht immer ganz Ruckelfrei ne?


Jetzt hast du ein Spiel genannt, was übrigens auf einem PC nicht unbedingt sehr viel besser aussieht, aber auf der Konsole verdammt flüssig läuft.

GTA IV läuft zu 90% auf der XBox360 mehr als stabil ... aber hast du noch ein paar Spiele im Ärmel, die du jetzt als "Pro Argument" bennen kannst?

Bislang ist ja deine Argumentation ein bissle mau, ne? 



> In  nem Jahr ist die Grafik der Konsolen eh wieder weit hinter die eines PCs und dann gibt es das Gelaber von wegen "Stirb PC Gaming" eh nicht mehr.


Seitwann sind Konsole auf dem Markt?   
Solche Sprüche gab es schon damals und schau dir einfach mal Gears of War 2 für die XBox360 an bzw. Resistance 2 für die PS3, und sag mir, dass der PC im Moment oder naher Zukunft bessere Grafik liefert.

Nenn doch einfach mal ein paar Spiele die in naher Zukunft veröffentlicht werden die mich, grafisch, voll vom Hocker hauen.



> Und denke auch das einige Leute die jetzt ne PS3 haben ,die wegen der Grafik haben und wenn die Grafik wieder vergangenheit ist, werden die sich auch mal wieder an den PC setzen!


Achso? Warum sollten sie?  :-o


----------



## Huskyboy (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				slimbit am 04.12.2008 09:09 schrieb:
			
		

> tausendteufel am 04.12.2008 08:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie wärs mal mit nem neuen Fernseher? FarCry 2 flimmert nicht..


----------



## Vordack (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				Huskyboy am 04.12.2008 08:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 04.12.2008 08:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Huskyboy

Wir haben da ein Problem in dieser Diskussion.

Ich versuche unter den gegebenen Umständen die ein paar Konstante beinhalten (´viele unterschiedliche Hardware, bugverseuchte Spiele) einen Lösungsansatz auszuarbeiten wie wir alle weniger graue Haare bekommen.

Du möchtest entweder die Konstante verändern, was nicht in Deiner Macht steht, oder sich einfach nur aufregen wie Scheisse alles ist. DAS WISSEN WIR.

Das es indiskutabel ist wie es auf dem PC Markt momentan läuft wissen wir auch. Genauso wissen wir daß sich da nichts ändert. Im Gegenteil, desto komplexer die Hardware mit jeder Generation wird, desto übeler wird das Problem. Da könne wir noch so viel "keine Spiele kaufen" a) jemand kauft immer und wir sind gea trscht b) dann wird der PC Spielemarkt halt geschlossen und wir sind gearscht.

Gib uns ne Lösung wie wir das Problem beheben können was in unserer Macht ist (und Spiele nicht kaufen gehört nicht dazu, denn dannwird der Hersteller für den PC nicht mehr entwickeln), und ich werde gerne mitmachen. Allerdings wenn Du hier nur die Hersteller schlechtmachen willst und Dich weigerst "uniforme Hardware" zu kaufen, ist mir Deine Meinung sowieso egal.

Thema "uniforme Hardware" Was meinst Du was die Konolen benutzen.... haben die mehr Bugs?


----------



## Paulgilbert (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				Vordack am 04.12.2008 08:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab gerade einen Gedanken...
> 
> […]
> 
> Naja, ist ne Überlegung die ich heute morgen hatte. Es gibt eben eindeutig zu viele verschiedene Hersteller auf dem PC-Markt. Diese können nur bestehen weil jeder Hans und Fritz meint was aneres kaufen zu müssen. Das Problem haben Konsolen nun mal nicht.



Wettbewerb belebt das Geschäft und ist die Voraussetzung für Dinge wie optimale Aussnutzung der Ressourcen und Kundennutzen. Nicht die Hersteller am PC-Hardware-Markt sind das Problem, sondern der gescheiterte Versuch die Konsolen-Genesis GTA4 nach Frankenstein-Manier in eine PC-Version umwandeln zu wollen. 

Rockstar spart sich nachvollziehbarerweise Entwicklungskosten für die PC-Variante und greift soweit wie es geht auf den Konsolen-Code zurück. Das hat früher geklappt, jedoch sind die technischen Herausforderungen (Multi-Core CPU, dickere GPU, et cetera) gewachsen und erschweren eine Adaption.

Und weil hier einige pubertäre Hortkinder den Tod des PCs als Gaming-Platform herbeisehnen, wird dies kaum geschehen. Spiele sind der wichtigste Motor der Hardware-Industrie. Konsole bedeutet Stillstand, aber dafür Planungssicherheit in der Entwicklung der Spiele. Es gibt Pro und Cons. Also bitte unterdrückt Euren religiösen Eifer, wenn es um die Glaubensfrage PC oder Konsole geht.


----------



## Shaihulut (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

also bei mir läuft es seit dem ich den .net framework 3.5 drauf habe einwandfrei, und hatte davor auch nur probleme mit dem fehler mma10, ansonsten lief es bis auf einmal, als ich die grafikeinstellungen etwas zu hoch angesetzt hatte super.


----------



## Gomorra10 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Also ich kann es auch nicht mehr hören. KONSOLE KONSOLE KONSOLE. Wie bei den Amis.

Könnt ihr uns PC-Nutzer nicht einfach in Ruhe lassen und selber entscheidenlassen? Danke!

Wenn ihr drauf steht mit nem Gamepad(!) Strategie- und Ego-Shooter Spiele zu spielen, na dann bitte sehr.


----------



## Rabowke (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				Gomorra10 am 04.12.2008 09:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kann es auch nicht mehr hören. KONSOLE KONSOLE KONSOLE. Wie bei den Amis.


Was heißt bitte 'wie bei den Amis'?



> Könnt ihr uns PC-Nutzer nicht einfach in Ruhe lassen und selber entscheidenlassen? Danke!


Ich glaube nicht, dass es hier in dem Forum Leute mit Konsole gibt die 'euch' unbedingt eine Konsole aufschwatzen wollen. Im Normalfall ist die Sache genau anders rum.



> Wenn ihr drauf steht mit nem Gamepad(!) Strategie- und Ego-Shooter Spiele zu spielen, na dann bitte sehr.


Selber schonmal probiert? Oder lediglich nur "hören sagen"? Natürlich sollte dir klar sein, dass man sich nicht ungeübt 5min an einen Shooter setzen darf und dann meinen kann, Steuerung is crap!

Strategiespiele sowie Egoshooter spiel ich auf meinem PC ( inkl. RPGs & MMORPG ), Autorennspiele und ausgewählte Titel auf meiner XBox360.

Wo ist das Problem? :-o


----------



## Huskyboy (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				Vordack am 04.12.2008 09:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Thema "uniforme Hardware" Was meinst Du was die Konolen benutzen.... haben die mehr Bugs?



Kauf doch einfach ne Konsole, dann hast du die probleme nicht mehr

und von wegen man kann mit Pad nicht spielen oder so, gewöhnungssache


----------



## Spassbremse (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Gott, immer diese sinnlosen Rivalitäten, Leute...Konsole vs. PC, Windows vs. Linux, ATI vs. Nvidia, usw. 

 

Es kann doch alles nebeneinander hübsch koexistieren...kein Grund, sich wegen irgendwelcher "Ideologien" die Köpfe einzuhauen (wenn auch hier nur virtuell, zum Glück)...


----------



## Anthile (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				Spassbremse am 04.12.2008 09:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Gott, immer diese sinnlosen Rivalitäten, Leute...Konsole vs. PC, Windows vs. Linux, ATI vs. Nvidia, usw.
> 
> 
> 
> Es kann doch alles nebeneinander hübsch koexistieren...kein Grund, sich wegen irgendwelcher "Ideologien" die Köpfe einzuhauen (wenn auch hier nur virtuell, zum Glück)...




Das bringt eh nix, das predige ich schon seit  J a h r e n. 
Ich wette, einige hier würden sich auch real die Köpfe einschlagen, wenn man ihnen die Möglichkeit dazu geben würde. 
Sehr erschreckend, wie intolerant man hier gegen solche Banalitäten propagiert.


----------



## tausendteufel (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				slimbit am 04.12.2008 09:09 schrieb:
			
		

> tausendteufel am 04.12.2008 08:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wie "geil" sich ein Shooter spielt, ist Geschmackssache. Umsonst finden Egoshooter auf Konsolen den reissenden Absatz bestimmt nicht.

Was den Rest betrifft: Das dumme an Multiplattform-Titeln ist halt, daß sie die Stärken und Schwächen der jeweiligen Konsolen nicht berücksichtigen.
Und in einem Jahr? LOL? Die 360 ist jetzt 3 Jahre alt, in einem Jahr dauertes also höchsten noch eins, bis die nächste Konsole erscheint.

Was die PS3 betrifft: Hier mal für Dich, heute erschienen (ein Beispiel für angepasst Engine), der Ausschnitt. Dein PC würde krachend zusammenbrechen:

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/43373.html


----------



## flatland (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Hallo,

gestern nach der Arbeit habe ich das Spiel installiert und nach vielen Kaffees und Zigaretten war es dann auch mal soweit das ich es starten konnte. Den Asozial Club Dingsbums hatte ich nicht an weil ich mich nicht einloggen konnte. Nach dem Start kam erst mal das Windows Live Einloggfenster. Anschliessend startet das Spiel ganz normal soweit ich es beurteilen kann. " Logos von Rockstar, paar Comic Fratzen auf weissem Hintgergrund, darunter auch der Nico Belic. Dann Optionen, naja 1280*1024 war erst mal das höchste was ging. Schraubt man an den Regler herum bzw setzt Sichtweite etx ruter geht schon mehr. Macht aber keinen Sinn weil ich will ja nicht im Nebel stehen. Also starte ich mal mit 1280*1024 mit maximalen Rendering und mittleren Details. Es kommt ein Intro mit dem Hauptdarsteller der gerade in Liberty City per Schiff ankommt, läuft zwar ohne Ruckler. Doch 1280*1024 auf einem 22 Zoll sieht nicht Orgasmusfördernd aus. Nach dem Intro steige ich in das Auto von Roman und düse erstmal ein bisschen um zu schauen obs nun ruckelt. Ne überhaupt nicht. Bevor ich aber weiter auf dem 22 Zoll spiele wo alles so breitgezogen aussieht wechsle ich auf meinem TFT TV mit 32 Zoll wo bei geringerer Auflösung alles besser aussehen sollte - bis Rockstar eben mal was nachliefert damit ich es auf dem Monitor spielen kann wird das schon ausreichen. Flüssig läuft es ja!
Auf dem TFT TV sieht das aber jetzt um länger besser aus und so kann ich VORERST mal Leben! Ich spiele es mit dem Xbox 360 Gamepad vom Sofa aus und die Steuerung geht schon mal, könnte aber besser sein! 

Den neuen Treiber von Nvidia habe ich mal so zwischendurch installiert um zu schauen ob da noch mehr geht und es sieht genauso aus wie zuvor! Habe dann 4 Stunden gezockt und fand es inhaltlich Super, nur eben das ich noch nicht auf vollen Details mit höher Auflösung auf meinem 22 Zoll  zocken ist schade!  
ABER, heute Morgen starte ich meinen PC und wollte hier mal wieder vorbeischauen und mein Monitor flackert im Desktop und wird dann dunkel. Mehr kommt auch nicht. Auch nach mehrmaligen Neustarten! Fuck! Abgesicherter Modus und den NVidia 180 Treiber rausgeschmiesen. Jetzt geht Windows auch wieder Dann musste ich zur Arbeit. 
Werde nach der Arbeit den Treiber wieder installieren und wenns klappt zocke ich gleich weiter. 

Multiplayer konnte ich nicht testen da ich mich nicht im Asozial Club einloggen konnte, ist wahrscheinlich erstmal nur den Asozialen von Rockstar vorbehalten.  
 

AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6400+, Black Edition, MMX, 3DNow (2 CPUs), ~3.2GHz
NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS (320MB)
2048MB Corsair PC2-800 CL4 TWIN2X2048-6400C4DHX

Windows XP SP3


----------



## German_Ripper (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				tausendteufel am 04.12.2008 10:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie "geil" sich ein Shooter spielt, ist Geschmackssache. Umsonst finden Egoshooter auf Konsolen den reissenden Absatz bestimmt nicht.
> 
> Was den Rest betrifft: Das dumme an Multiplattform-Titeln ist halt, daß sie die Stärken und Schwächen der jeweiligen Konsolen nicht berücksichtigen.
> Und in einem Jahr? LOL? Die 360 ist jetzt 3 Jahre alt, in einem Jahr dauertes also höchsten noch eins, bis die nächste Konsole erscheint.
> ...



Da muss ich aber Dir aber widersprechen... Der Unterschied zwischen einem Konsolenshooter und einer PC Fassung ist klar in der Spielbarkeit zu erkennen. Die Konsolen haben eine viel stärkere Verzögerung selbst mit dem FragFX Controler. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Fr..e halte. 
Und wo genau hast du deine Weißheit her, es würde noch ein Jahr dauern bis ein Nachfolgemodell der Xbox 360 auf den Markt kommt. Geht dein Phantasie mit dir durch. 

Und deine Trailer kannste dir auch schenken, denn es gibt mitunter Leute deren Rechner die PS3 in die Tasche stecken.... Ich habe zufällig auch eine und kann das daher selber gut einschätzen welche Leistung tatsächlich aus der PS3 zu holen ist. Du hast keine Ahnung von dem was du da schreibst...und davon ne Menge  

Und hier ein Beispiel wie bescheiden solch ein Titel wie Killzone 2 auf der PS3 im Multiplayer läuft. Jeder PC Gamer würde einen Konsolenfanboy im Vergleich niederstrecken. Die Steuerung ist einfach zu indirekt... http://www.gametrailers.com/player/43376.html


----------



## Rabowke (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				German_Ripper am 04.12.2008 10:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Da muss ich aber Dir aber widersprechen... Der Unterschied eines zwischen einem Konsolenshooter und einer PC Fassung ist klar in der Spielbarkeit zu erkennen. Die Konsolen haben eine viel stärkere Verzögerung selbst mit dem FragFX Controler. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Fr..e halte.


Erstmal überdenke hier ein weing deine Wortwahl, zweitens reden wir hier nicht von einem Counterstrike Pro-Gamer, wo es auf jede noch so schnelle Bewegung ankommt, sondern wir reden hier von einem Spiel, was man normal spielt.

Natürlich sind die Bewegungen mit einem Gamepad etwas langsamer, damit man damit besser zielen kann. Niemand hat gestritten und behauptet, ein Gamepad für die Maus total ersetzen.

Es ging um die Frage ob es Sinn macht, (Ego)Shooter auf Konsole zu spielen ... und ja, macht es. GTA IV, The Darkness, Dead Space, Dark Sector, GoW I & II etc. ... hab ich alle auf meiner Konsole gespielt und kam damit zu Recht.



> Und deine Trailer kannste dir auch schenken, denn es gibt mitunter Leute deren Rechner die PS3 in die Tasche stecken.... Ich habe zufällig auch eine und kann das daher selber gut einschätzen welche Leistung tatsächlich aus der PS3 zu holen ist. Du hast keine Ahnung von dem was du da schreibst...und davon ne Menge


Es ist ja schon das du dich hier soweit aus dem Fenster lehnst, aber er hat doch nicht ganz Unrecht. Es mag natürlich sein, dass es PCs gibt, welche eine schnellere CPU haben, eine sehr viel bessere Grafikkarte ... na und?

Zeig mir doch ein PC Spiel was im Moment nicht auf Konsolen laufen würde eben WEIL es diese monströsen Hardwareanforderungen hat.

Theoretische Leistung ist das eine, aber die praktische eine Andere und immerhin musst du auch Anwendungen, und wir reden hier über Spiele,  haben, die auf diese Performance benötigen.

Soviel zum Thema Glashaus, Steine ... oder so ähnlich.


----------



## German_Ripper (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 04.12.2008 10:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal überdenke hier ein weing deine Wortwahl, zweitens reden wir hier nicht von einem Counterstrike Pro-Gamer, wo es auf jede noch so schnelle Bewegung ankommt, sondern wir reden hier von einem Spiel, was man normal spielt.
> 
> Soviel zum Thema Glashaus, Steine ... oder so ähnlich.



Du musst doch immer deine Senf dazugeben, schon wenn du meinen Nick liest oder   ... *ignore*..


----------



## Rabowke (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				German_Ripper am 04.12.2008 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst doch immer deine Senf dazugeben, schon wenn du meinen Nick liest oder   ... *ignore*..


Mensch, das ist ja jetzt ne tolle Art und Weise wie du dich mit meinen Beiträgen auseinander setzt. *zwinker*

Ich gib immer dann meinen Senf zu Themen, wenn Menschen Unsinn verbreiten. Das du halt recht oft unter den zitierten gehörst, tut mir jetzt wirklich leid.

Ehrlich.


----------



## STF (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				Anthile am 04.12.2008 10:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 04.12.2008 09:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde das auch mehr als erschreckend. 
Aber halt nein, Zocker sind ja immer seelenruhig & ausgeglichen ... wenn man sich mal in manchen Foren so umsieht.   

Es sind immer noch zwei paar Schuhe, ob jemand keine Konsolen mag & sie nicht nutzt.
Oder ob er immer diese fadenscheinigen Ausreden bringt.
Sogar bei GIGA haben sie gelernt, das diese "Grabenkriege" sinnlos & peinlich sind.
Mein PC & meine Wii vertragen sich prima. Bin auch noch am überlegen, ob ich nicht noch einen dritten Spielgefährten (360, PS3, PSP oder DS) dazuhole.
Zur Zeit spiele ich GTA4 (PC) mit XB360 Pad. Da komm ich beim fahren besser klar als mit Keyboard & Mouse.


@ Vordack:
Deine Idee hat ja gute Ansätze, allerdings solltest du verwendete Software der User nicht vergessen. Bei manchen können oftmals auch bestimmte Programme (die in Konflikt geraten können) diese Fehler hervorrufen.


----------



## tausendteufel (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				German_Ripper am 04.12.2008 10:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Da muss ich aber Dir aber widersprechen... Der Unterschied zwischen einem Konsolenshooter und einer PC Fassung ist klar in der Spielbarkeit zu erkennen. Die Konsolen haben eine viel stärkere Verzögerung selbst mit dem FragFX Controler. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Fr..e halte.
> Und wo genau hast du deine Weißheit her, es würde noch ein Jahr dauern bis ein Nachfolgemodell der Xbox 360 auf den Markt kommt. Geht dein Phantasie mit dir durch.
> 
> Und deine Trailer kannste dir auch schenken, denn es gibt mitunter Leute deren Rechner die PS3 in die Tasche stecken.... Ich habe zufällig auch eine und kann das daher selber gut einschätzen welche Leistung tatsächlich aus der PS3 zu holen ist. Du hast keine Ahnung von dem was du da schreibst...und davon ne Menge
> ...



Junge Junge, bist n ganz Harter, oder?

Mit "wie geil" ist das Spielgefühl gemeint, und es soll tatsächlich Leute geben, denen da der Controller besser gefällt, aber das mußt Du nicht nachvollziehen.
Meine "Weißheit" habe ich aus der Erfahrung. Oder wann meint Du wird der Nachfolger der 360 released werden? 2010 wird die 360 5 Jahre alt sein, und um diesen Zeitpunkt herum wird es auch konkret werden.
Desweiteren gibt es natürlich Leute, deren Rechner die PS3 in die Tasche steckt. Nur ist das nicht der Allerwelts-PC. Und von dem ist die PS3 noch kein Stück weit entfernt. Kurzgesagt für DIch: Das moderne PC-Spiel von heute befindet sich in der selben Generation wie das Konsolenspiel von heute. Und Killzone 2 kann auf seine Art locker mit dem Paradepferdchen Crysis mithalten, das ist für mich seit heute amtlich.

Und P.S.: Killzone 2 ist ein slow-paced Shooter (für Dich: ist mit Absicht langsam), schau Dir
mal Resistance 2  an, so als Gegenbeispiel.
Und wenn Du eine PS3 hast, bin ich Mickey Mouse, selbst wenn, dann kannst Du da garantiert gar nichts beurteilen.


----------



## German_Ripper (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				tausendteufel am 04.12.2008 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn Du eine PS3 hast, bin ich Mickey Mouse,



Hallo Mickey... alles klar in Entenhausen...  Und ja mein Ubuntu läuft prima auf der PS3..


----------



## German_Ripper (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 04.12.2008 10:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ging um die Frage ob es Sinn macht, (Ego)shooter auf Konsole zu spielen ... und ja, macht es. GTA IV, The Darkness, Dead Space, Dark Sector, GoW I & II etc. ... hab ich alle auf meiner Konsole gespielt und kam damit zu Recht.



Ahhh... GTA4, Dead Space sind also ein (Ego)Shooter...  

Edit Rabowke: hab es angepasst, da es meiner Meinung nach unerheblich ist ob man Egoshooter oder 3rd Person Shooter spielt: es ging um die Steuerung + Aiming mit einem Gamepad.

Mit etwas nachdenken wärst du selber drauf gekommen ... nun ja.


----------



## Spassbremse (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				German_Ripper am 04.12.2008 11:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 04.12.2008 10:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt ist's gut, zurück zum Thema, bitte. Danke.


----------



## Huskyboy (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

der Vorteil bei Konsolen ist der das man die engine bis aufs letzte optimieren kann, zudem nur eine betatest plattform hat

beim PC gibts 3047284 konfigurationen, was dazu führt das man auch noch lange betatesten muss, was rockstar sich wohl gespart hat..


----------



## Gilthanaz (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 04.12.2008 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> der Vorteil bei Konsolen ist der das man die engine bis aufs letzte optimieren kann, zudem nur eine betatest plattform hat
> 
> beim PC gibts 3047284 konfigurationen, was dazu führt das man auch noch lange betatesten muss, was rockstar sich wohl gespart hat..



Um genau das zu vermeiden, gibt es standardisierte Schnittstellen: DirectX. Das ist schon lange keine Ausrede mehr.


----------



## Anthile (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Gilthanaz am 04.12.2008 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 04.12.2008 11:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Naja, wenn es so einfach wäre, hätte man es doch schon längst gemacht und es gäbe keine unspielbaren Spiele aufgrund der Hardware-Konfiguration mehr.


----------



## Huskyboy (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Gilthanaz am 04.12.2008 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 04.12.2008 11:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die gibt es, aber jetzt rate mal warum einige spiele die für XP waren auf vista nicht gehen? Weil die Hersteller sich nicht an die spezifikationen halten..


----------



## MrBigX (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Gilthanaz am 04.12.2008 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 04.12.2008 11:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das funktioniert aber auch nur in der Theorie einwandfrei.
Meine Erfahrungen mit DirectX halten sich in Grenzen, aber ich bin schon auf paar Probleme gestoßen, die ich nicht hätte, wenn es nur eine Hardwareplatform gäbe.

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich würde mir nie ne Konsole holen, halte die Dinger eher für die kindgerechte Version eines PCs (Wenn 3DSMax, SAP und Konsorten auf der Konsole nutzbar sind ändere ich meine Meinung vielleicht), aber für einige Anwendungen haben sie durchaus ihre Vorteile.


----------



## Gilthanaz (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				MrBigX am 04.12.2008 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Das funktioniert aber auch nur in der Theorie einwandfrei.
> Meine Erfahrungen mit DirectX halten sich in Grenzen, aber ich bin schon auf paar Probleme gestoßen, die ich nicht hätte, wenn es nur eine Hardwareplatform gäbe.
> 
> Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich würde mir nie ne Konsole holen, halte die Dinger eher für die kindgerechte Version eines PCs (Wenn 3DSMax, SAP und Konsorten auf der Konsole nutzbar sind ändere ich meine Meinung vielleicht), aber für einige Anwendungen haben sie durchaus ihre Vorteile.



Schon klar, aber es gibt eben nicht mehr 247103785 PC konfigs, sondern eher ... einige hundert, da alle anderen Problemlos von DX angesprochen werden können. Also das zu testen hätte sich Rockstar leisten können. Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, das gut die Hälte - wenn nicht mehr - der Kunden das Spiel als absolut unspielbar empfindet (ich übrigens auch) 

On a sidenote:
Wer braucht noch 3DSMax, wenn er schon mal blender auf nativ Linux gesehen hat - da kann sich 3DS und Maya verstecken


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Das mit den verschiedenen Hardwarekomponenten lasse ich einfach nicht gelten, das ist schlichtweg eine saudumme Ausrede. Firmen wie Blizzard bekommen das ja auch immer hin, dass ihre Spiele immer sehr ausgereift sind und man sie immer installieren kann ohne sich Sorgen zu machen.
Sie lassen sich eben Zeit und veröffentlichen ein Spiel erst dann wenn es fertig ist, aber bei vielen anderen wird die Zeit einfach eingespart, weil man noch schnell den Weihnachtverkauf mitmachen will oder ähnliches. Dadurch bekommen wir sowas wie jetzt bei GTA 4.

Ich frage mich daher, ob überhaupt mal ein einziger Testlauf mit der ganzen Aktivierung gemacht wurde oder ob man das Spiel überhaupt mal auf ATI Karten getestet hat.


----------



## hondapower (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Und Amazon weigert sich nicht fertige Software im Alpha Status zurückzunehmen, ganz toll.
Will mein Geld wieder.

Und hört endlich auf mit der schwachsinnigen Diskussion PC vs. Konsole, bringt doch hier rein gar nix, außer das vielleicht mal ne interessante Info übersehen wird!!!"


----------



## Huskyboy (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				hondapower am 04.12.2008 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Und Amazon weigert sich nicht fertige Software im Alpha Status zurückzunehmen, ganz toll.
> Will mein Geld wieder.



darf und tut Amazon nicht..


----------



## bigscale (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

wartet doch einfach mal ab,bis ein patch erschienen ist...wird ja wohl hoffentlich nicht so lange dauern..
natürlich ist es sch***e,aber was soll man machen,ausser warten...


----------



## Huskyboy (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				bigscale am 04.12.2008 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> wartet doch einfach mal ab,bis ein patch erschienen ist...wird ja wohl hoffentlich nicht so lange dauern..
> natürlich ist es sch***e,aber was soll man machen,ausser warten...



Rockstar den scheiss zurückzugeben und zukünftig nichts mehr von dieser firma kaufen?  

Wenn ich nen Auto kaufe erwarte ich auch das das sofort läuft, bei nem Spiel das gleiche..


----------



## bigscale (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 04.12.2008 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> bigscale am 04.12.2008 12:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


du kannst ein auto nicht mit einer software vergleichen


----------



## beppix (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

ich kriege einen krampf, der hotfix den man zum speichern benötigt gabs gestern nicht, da der link nicht funzte. jetzt funzt der linkk, aber die sagen mir dass das nicht installiert werden kann weil ich ne andere sprache installiert hab? WTF


----------



## Spcial (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

ich finde dass langsam ruhig mal ein patch kommen könnte, der zumindest die startprobleme behebt. außerdem wäre die unterstützung für ati karten auch nicht schlecht. ^^

einen "performance" patch können sie von mir aus auch erst in einer woche oder so bringen, aber naja. hoffentlich kommt balde was. sowas kann doch echt nicht angehen. gut, dass ich diese woche keine zeit hatte (habe), sonst hätte ich es mir wahrscheinlich auch schon gekauft. so warte es erstmal ab, was passieren wird...

sollten sie die probleme dann in den griff bekommen, werde ich es mir auch kaufen. bis dahin werde ich am cod5 multiplayer noch meinen spaß haben.
 

nochmal zum kopierschutz: vor dem erscheinen des games, habe ich hier geschrieben, dass ich strikt gegen solche mechanismen bin, wegen probleme usw.! dann wurde mir gleich wieder unterstellt, ein raubkopierer zu sein.

aber ihr seht ja selbst, was so ein "schutz" anrichten kann. wenigstens brauch ich mir jetzt keine dummen äußerungen mehr bezüglich dieses themas anhören.


----------



## Pitt-der-Liebe (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Ich habe mir das Game via Steam besorgt ... und es läuft bis jetzt ohne auch nur einmal abzustürzen.
Nicht einen der Tips habe ich gebraucht.
Persönlich bin ich natürlich froh das ich es über Steam gewagt habe 
kann aber im gegenzug alle anderen verstehen die hier ihren Unmut äußern bei denen es nicht läuft.
Diese Gängelei der ehrlichen Käufer geht immer mehr auf die Nerven.
Wird Zeit das da wer aufwacht.


----------



## Huskyboy (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				bigscale am 04.12.2008 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 04.12.2008 12:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ach? und warum nicht? nur weil Autos zufällig mit 100% der straßen kompatibel sind?


----------



## FrankyPee (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Es ist völlig egal was womit verglichen wird!
Fakt ist: Egal was für ein Produkt ich mir kaufe. Es hat zu funktionieren. Wenn nicht, dann hat es im Verkaufsregal absolut nichts verloren!!!

Andere Softwarehäuser schaffen es auch funktionierende Software zu programmieren.
Wenn Rockstar dazu nicht in der Lage ist sollen sie aufhören oder bei den anderen in Ausbildung gehen!!!


----------



## Mothman (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 04.12.2008 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> ach? und warum nicht? nur weil Autos zufällig mit 100% der straßen kompatibel sind?


Was ja nicht mal der Fall ist. Ein Kleinwagen wird auf einer steilen Gebirgsstraße auch mal Probleme bekommen, wohingegen ein Hummer in der Stadt eher hinderlich sein kann. Also selbst bei Autos gibt es Mindestanforderungen an die Straße, bzw. das Fahrzeug.


----------



## Huskyboy (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Mothman am 04.12.2008 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 04.12.2008 13:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und verbuggte autos gabs auch schon


----------



## Mothman (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 04.12.2008 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> und verbuggte autos gabs auch schon



Jo, Stichwort "Elchtest". ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankyPee am 04.12.2008 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist völlig egal was womit verglichen wird!
> Fakt ist: Egal was für ein Produkt ich mir kaufe. Es hat zu funktionieren. Wenn nicht, dann hat es im Verkaufsregal absolut nichts verloren!!!
> 
> Andere Softwarehäuser schaffen es auch funktionierende Software zu programmieren.
> Wenn Rockstar dazu nicht in der Lage ist sollen sie aufhören oder bei den anderen in Ausbildung gehen!!!



Gibt es eigentlich irgendeine Stelle oder was auch immer, wo man sich wegen sowas beschweren kann? Weil es ist in meinen Augen einfach Betrug.


----------



## FrankyPee (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 04.12.2008 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> FrankyPee am 04.12.2008 13:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mir fällt da im Moment nix sinnvolles ein.
Ich kauf mir schon lange keine Rockstar Produkte mehr.


----------



## overslag (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Hallo,
habe mich extra hier angmeldet, da es sehr viel User gibt die Probleme mit einer Ati Karte haben.
Habe mich hingesetzt und eine funkrionierende Lösung gefunden.
Die vorgehnensweise wurde mit einer Radeon 4780,4850 und einer 3870 gestestet.
Es kann vorkommen das es nicht auf anhieb funktioniert, aber spätestens beim 3 versuch hat es immer geklappt .

Mein system:
Core 2 Duo e8400
4 GIG ram
Radeon Gainward 4870 Golden Sample.

Vorgehensweise:
1.Spiel komplett installieren mit Asozial club , Windows Games live etc.
2. Net framwork 3.5 installieren.
3.Account bei win. games live und asozial club erstellen.
4.Der wichtige Teil:
Das Spiel starten -
nicht im asozialen club anmelden, dies überspringen.
-Sobald ihr in das spiel kommt und der Bildschirm mit den Rechten erscheint ( wo normalerweise dann der absturz folgt) die windows Taste drücken.
nun schnell in der taskleiste ganz rechts ( bei der uhr) über das rockstar symbol gehen und mit rechtsklick schließen!nun wieder in das geöffnete spiel gehen.

Diese variante hat bei 3 unterschiedlichen Pc`s funktioniert.Jedoch nicht immer auf anhieb.
Ich konnte das spiel mit der radeon 4780 auf 1920x1080 spielen.
Details auf MAXIMUM, der rest auch außer sichtweite auf 30%
Das spiel läuft im durschnitt mit 20- 25 fps.

Ich bin darauf gekommen, da das spiel irgendeinen fehler hatte.
normalerweise startet man das spiel und das fenster mit dem asozialen s****** kommt.
das war jedoch nicht der fall und das spiel ging direkt los und siehe da es stürtzte nicht ab!

hoffe ich konnte einigen usern helfen!

ps: ihr müsst nicht in windows live angemeldet sein um das spiel zu starten. wenn ihr im spiel seit werdet ihr aufgefordert.


----------



## otacon2002 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				overslag am 04.12.2008 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> habe mich extra hier angmeldet, da es sehr viel User gibt die Probleme mit einer Ati Karte haben.
> Habe mich hingesetzt und eine funkrionierende Lösung gefunden.
> Die vorgehnensweise wurde mit einer Radeon 4780,4850 und einer 3870 gestestet.
> ...




Danke. Endlich mal ein "lösungsansatz", auch wenn dieser nur vorrübergehend sein sollte.

Ich habe selbst eine hd4870 und werde es nachher sofort testen.


----------



## stawacz79 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				overslag am 04.12.2008 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> habe mich extra hier angmeldet, da es sehr viel User gibt die Probleme mit einer Ati Karte haben.
> Habe mich hingesetzt und eine funkrionierende Lösung gefunden.
> Die vorgehnensweise wurde mit einer Radeon 4780,4850 und einer 3870 gestestet.
> ...




das problem is nur das viele das spiel erst garnicht starten können,denn trotz manueller aktivierung,versucht sich mein bestes spiel des jahres  weiterhin zu aktivieren,,es kommt immer die fehlermeld:prüfung des erscheinungstermins fehlgeschlagen


----------



## overslag (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 04.12.2008 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> overslag am 04.12.2008 13:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 ja gut das war bei mir nicht der fall, zum glück.
Meine methode wurde jetzt von 5 usern bestätigt, das es funktioniert.
Naja gta 4 ist für mich jetzt schon das schlechteste spiel der letzten 5 jahre.
auch wenn das gameplay etc gut ist, wäre das spiel nicht für xbox 360 erschienen und die pc version wäre die erste gewesen, bin ich mir zu 10000% sicher  das es keine 50 % bekommen hätte.
ich frage mich wieso, wie pcgames das spiel gestestet hat??
naja, für geld macht man alle 
sieht man ja an der Kompatibilität der ati karten, aber wenn man es dann noch nichteinmal schafft die nvidia karten zu optimieren, dann sollte man das programmieren aufgeben


----------



## stawacz79 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				overslag am 04.12.2008 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 04.12.2008 13:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





aber trotzdem nett das du hier hilfestellung gibst,wenn du magst kannst du das ganze ja nochmal unter action in den gta hilfethread posten,vieleicht hilft es ja den anderen auch....


----------



## Spassbremse (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 04.12.2008 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich irgendeine Stelle oder was auch immer, wo man sich wegen sowas beschweren kann? Weil es ist in meinen Augen einfach Betrug.



Ja, gibt es:

Im Laden, durch Kaufverhalten.
Durch konsequentes NICHT-Kaufen solcher Produkte bzw. rigoroses Wandeln vulgo "Umtauschen" liefert man diesen Firmen das beste Feedback.
Und wenn solche Firmen pleite gehen, generiert der Markt Neue, die die Chance haben, es besser zu machen.


*Don't buy Bullshit!*


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 04.12.2008 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> das problem is nur das viele das spiel erst garnicht starten können,denn trotz manueller aktivierung,versucht sich mein bestes spiel des jahres  weiterhin zu aktivieren,,es kommt immer die fehlermeld:prüfung des erscheinungstermins fehlgeschlagen



Sorry wenn ich jetzt Quatsch schreibe, ich hab keinen GTA-tauglichen PC (falls es den gibt   ) und les das hier nicht wirklich alles mit, aber deine Fehlermeldung klingt für mich nach falsch eingestellter PC-Uhr ... hast du das Datum mal gecheckt?


----------



## stawacz79 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boneshakerbaby am 04.12.2008 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 04.12.2008 13:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja hab ich,ich hab mir sogar von securom direkt n neuen freischaltcode schicken lassen,,,er sagt mir ja auch das es erfolgreich aktiviert wurde,und  trotzdem kommt wenn ich das spiel starten will die fehlermeldung


----------



## Mobuaner (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Als Nvidia User hatte ich außer dem MMA10 Fehler bis jetzt kein Problem, es läuft stabil, es ruckelt manchmal kurz, aber sonst bin froh es gekauft zu haben, genauso wie die Vorgänger Versionen.  Das GTA Feeling ist da und die Grafik ist einfach nur klasse.


----------



## Kellten (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Nunja, wie immer halt!

Die verkaufen uns alle rohe Eier die erst ein Patch fertigkocken soll! 

Is halt schade drum...


----------



## DieZelle (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

So ein Schrott!!!
Kann es Spielen,aber wie!!Es Ruckelt wie Sau bei mir, der drecks Mist. Das kann doch echt nicht sein,oder???.Erfülle doch die Scheiß Systemanforderungen.Brauch ich für das Game nen Nasa-Rechner oder was?Habe nen Intel Core E6750 2GB Ram und ne 9800gt mit 1024....
Das ist das Ende einer Erfolgsgeschichte!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## audiophiley (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Hi! 
Für alle die nach dem Copyright Screen rausfliegen, habe ich einen Tipp aus dem Inet aufgeschnappt, der mir es ermöglciht GTA 4 zu starten (trotz 3870er):

Bevor ich das Spiel starte führe ich einen StressTest mit "Prime 95" aus und zwar den der RAM UND CPU stresst. daraufhin kommt das Spiel bis ins Hauptmenü und spielen kann man auch (im Hauptmenü ALT TAB und Prime wieder stoppen!) hatte Ingame bei ca 4 Std Spielzeit ein CTD...

Allerdings läuft das spiel wirklich nicht flüssig-> 20 FPS ungefähr bei einem Q9550, 8 Gb RAM und einer 3870er 512 Mb bei standard settings

Ich hoffe irgendwem hier hilfts

http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_hs_getfile_v1_16106699.html?t=1228396377&v=3600&s=a895396fd29d99342a3d5f70bc7b1cec

LIEGRÜ


----------



## DieZelle (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				audiophiley am 04.12.2008 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> Für alle die nach dem Copyright Screen rausfliegen, habe ich einen Tipp aus dem Inet aufgeschnappt, der mir es ermöglciht GTA 4 zu starten (trotz 3870er):
> 
> Bevor ich das Spiel starte führe ich einen StressTest mit "Prime 95" aus und zwar den der RAM UND CPU stresst. daraufhin kommt das Spiel bis ins Hauptmenü und spielen kann man auch (im Hauptmenü ALT TAB und Prime wieder stoppen!) hatte Ingame bei ca 4 Std Spielzeit ein CTD...
> ...


----------



## MuayThai02 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

bei mir läufts eigentlich super, 1680er auflösung mittel texturen sicht auf 50% usw, allerdings wüßt ich gern mal was man für nen rechner brauch um die texturen mal höher zu stelln und die sichtweite auf 100%, wen  das einer weiß mal bitte dazu äußern - mein system, 6000+ X2, 3GB RAM, 9800GTX SSC - zwischen 20 und 60fps läufts somit.

Gruß


----------



## Cicero (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

GTA 4 (PC): Schlagende Argumente, warum sie das Spiel nicht zum Start kaufen sollten

Die Red. der PC-Games Hardware hat getestet. Mir eigentlich nicht begreifbar, wie bei einem derartigen Chaos 92 % rausspringen können.

Aus dem anderen Forum:


> SebTh:
> Ich zitiere kurz die PC Games Seite 72:
> 
> "Rockstar schickte uns kurz vor Redaktionsschluss eine Version, die sich auf keinem unserer Rechner starten ließ. Grund dafür sind vermutlich Probleme mit der Aktivierung. Wir spielten die PC-Version vor Ort beim Publisher. Die Fassung entsprach nicht der Verkaufsversion, stürzte während der gesamten Spielzeit lediglich einmal ab und brachte speilbare Bildwiederholungsraten auf den Bildschirm. Da der Test so aber erst kurz vor Heftabgabe stattfinden konnte, war es zu spät GTA 4 im Einkaufsführer zu ergänzen. Dies holen wir in der kommenden Ausgabe nach."
> ...



...   siehe meinen Post ein paar Seiten vornedran,

Cicero


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				Cicero am 04.12.2008 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> GTA 4 (PC): Schlagende Argumente, warum sie das Spiel nicht zum Start kaufen sollten
> 
> Die Red. der PC-Games Hardware hat getestet. Mir eigentlich nicht begreifbar, wie bei einem derartigen Chaos 92 % rausspringen können.
> 
> ...



Das muss ich mal knallhart sagen: Sowas ist unheimlich amateurhaft. Da bekommt man eine Version die nicht läuft und testet stattdessen direkt beim Publisher, der einem irgendwas vorsetzt und beweihräuchert. Toller Test.

Ich stelle mir einen wirklichen Profitest so vor: Dass man vor allem die Version testet, die auch im Handel erscheint, mit Aktierung und allem drum und dran. Das Ganze auf vielen verschiedenen Rechnern testet und als Service sollte man das dann mit den Minimalforderungen vergleichen und dann dazu schreiben, ob die Anforderungen auch stimmen oder ob da grob geflunkert wurde. 
Ansonsten erwarte ich, dass knallhart und ehrlich die Vorzüge und auch die Schwächen analysisert werden und grobe Bugs zu drastischen Abwertungen führen. Diese ganze Beweihräucherungen nur weil ein Spiel einen großen Namen hat müssen endlich aufhören.
Und lasst euch nicht nochmal so verarschen, wie jetzt von Take 2 bei GTA4


----------



## STF (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				Shadow_Man am 04.12.2008 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Cicero am 04.12.2008 15:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
Denn so wie es jetzt aussieht, wirkt das alles etwas seltsam um nicht zu sagen wie eine Farce.

Siehe auch hier:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=13&tid=7430320&mid=7435070


----------



## DieZelle (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Spiel des Jahres....? Nö Problemkind des Jahres!!!! Kann nur noch in die Ecke kotzen.
Dagegen war ja Gohik3 nen ober Burner!!!


----------



## tobyattaxxx (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

ICH BIN ERLÖST!!!

Habe gerade eben meinen Frust abgelassen und bin Back to Saturn gecruised!

Da angekommen und geäußert, dass ich gerne mein Gestern erworbenes Spiel nicht mehr haben möchte.
Darauf folgte eine "natürliche" Reaktion eines geschickten Verkäufers "Also das geht aber nicht, wieso denn?"

Als ich ihm dann erklärt habe, dass dieses Spiel nicht läuft und es mittlerweile offiziell ist, guckte er mich nur blöd an und sagte wieder "Also das geht aber nicht! Ich muss das Spiel installieren, das dauert MINDESTENS eine Stunde"

Nunja, als ich dann schon leicht wütend wurde, sagte ich "dann holen Sie nun bitte Ihren Filialleiter, ich denke dann sieht das alles ganz anders aus"

Und siehe da!!! Der Filialleiter wusste bereits über DIE SCHANDE von Rockstargames bescheid, kein Problem mehr...

angeblich war ich der -erste- unzufriedene Kunde in Mönchengladbach, aha aha, interessant!

LEUTE GEHT ZURÜCK UND BRINGT ES ZURÜCK! ROCKSTARGAMES MUSS AUCH MERKEN DAS DIE SPIELER(Käufer) NICHT NUR REDEN SONDERN AUCH HANDELN! WERFT DENEN DOCH KEIN GELD IN DEN RACHEN!!


----------



## Alf1507 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Ich bin echt verdammt froh das ich mir das Spiel noch nicht gekauft habe. Nachdem was man hier so zu lesen bekommt scheint das ganze ja eine absolute Katastrophe zu sein. Was ich aber richtig schlimm finde ist die Wertung der PCGames! Ich habe den Test sofort gelesen als er erschienen ist und wollte mir das Spiel eigentlich direkt am nächsten Tag kaufen. Leider ( ich sollte wohl eher sagen "zum Glück" ) ist mir was dazwischen gekommen und ich habe das Spiel dann doch nicht gekauft.

@PCGames:
Da wäre ich doch tatsächlich mal wieder fast auf einen eurer Hypes reingefallen. Ihr solltet mal gründlich über eure Tests nachdenken. So ist es jedenfalls kein Wunder das sich der ein oder andere Leser vera**** fühlt. Wenn euch ein Publisher oder Entwickler nicht auf euren eigenen Systemen eine fertige Version testen lässt dann verzichtet gefälligst auf einen Test! Normalerweise sollten bei euch unter solchen Voraussetzungen eigentlich alle Alarmglocken klingeln.


----------



## NaBoCi84 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Einfach unglaublich!!! 
Da habe ich seit GTA1 wirklich mal wieder Lust gehabt ein GTA zu zocken und was wird draus nur Mist. Der größte Scheiß den ich in 14 Jahren Computerspielen erlebt habe. Die Gesamte Installation ist ein schlechter Witz, Securom, GfW Account, R* Social Club, Aktivierung, CD wird nicht immer erkannt etc...
Naja ich habe den ganzen Scheiß über mich ergehen lassen. Dann dachte ich mir naja starte doch mal ist vielleicht die Mühe Wert, siehe Wertungen in Spielemagazinen ROFL.

1 Start: DD3D30 Fatal Error, problem gegoogelt und behoben.
2 Start: MMA10 Fatal Error, gleiches spiel
3 Start: RESC10 Fatal Error, gleiches spiel
4 Start: Huij ich bin drin 
-- Grafikeinstellungen ein Witz, Steuerung "erbärmlich" für ein "Top" Spiel. Rest Mittelmaß bis auf die Story und Videos die ich Top fand mit der gelungenen musikalischen Untermalung.
- Speichern kann ich nicht, oh wieso nicht, ach ja scheiß GfW so ein dreck einloggen geht ja nicht. Wer denkt sich so einen Müll aus mit solchen DRM System kann man sich nur Feinde machen. 

Frag mich sowieso wieso ich mir Originale kaufe, es trifft doch immer die ehrlichen Käufer, GfW und Social Account erstellen und im Hintergrund laufen lassen und dann noch Securom. Ist genau wie bei DVD Filmen und Serien die ganzen Raubkopie Warnungen sind doch echt ein Witz, ein Raupkopierer bekommt die nichtmal zu gesicht, er hat den Service, das sowas rausgeschnitten wird.

Rock * Games ist für mich gestorben eben wie GTA, da gibt es haufenweise bessere Spiele, die einem Spaß bringen und nicht zur Verzweiflung. Klar nicht jedes Spiel ist sofort perfekt und ich bin da tollerant als Programmierer aber das was bei GTA gemacht wird ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht.

Am Rechner sollte es nicht liegen auch wenn er schon nen Jahr hinter sich hat:
Intel Q6600
4 x 1 GB Cruical Ballistix
GeForce 8800 GTX Extreme
Neueste Treiber, .Net, etc...

Also viel Spaß noch den armen Käufern, meine Wertung wäre vielleicht bei 73% gewesen aber 93% Witz


----------



## stawacz79 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

weiß hier jemand wann saintsrow 2 kommt???


----------



## NaBoCi84 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

@tobyattaxxx, guter Lösungsansatz. Sollte man mal in Angriff nehmen. Wozu sollte ich so ein desaster behalten, da hol ich mir lieber Left4Dead, scheint sehr interessant zu sein und kommt von einem Hersteller der weiss wie man mit Spielern umzugehen hat. Klar einige mögen Steam nicht aber ich finde es klasse, besser als den anderen Scheiß ^^.

Greetz


----------



## B-Tingeltangel-Bob (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

abgesehen von der tatsache, dass das spiel bei den meisten leuten garnicht oder eingeschränkt läuft :
die tonnen an mutmaßlicher spyware, die bei der installation auf die festplatte geladen werden, machen sich sehr deutlich und unschön bemerkbar :

mein system bootet seit der installation 2 min langsamer (vorher extra zeit gemessen), firefox oder andere anwendungen öffnen wird mit einem 5-sekunden-freeze quittiert ... woran wirds wohl liegen, wenn vorher alles perfekt und ad hoc lief ? 
PURE schikane, diese ganzen zusatzprogramme und onlineportale nutzen zu müssen - die alten GTAs kamen doch auch ohne aus. wer zum teufel hat sich dass denn bei rockstar überlegt ? das war ja mal der gigantischste schuss in den ofen seit gothic 3 - und selbst da war es angenehmer, da durch das spiel nicht der ganze rechner beeinträchtigt wurde. 

eigentlich müsste man rockstar nicht nur schlampigkeit und vertrauensmissbrauch der kunden, sondern auch betrug, nötigung und sachbeschädigung vorwerfen.

und n patch is immer noch nicht angekündigt....  wenn der nich innerhalb der nächsten 3 tage eintrudelt, weil die entwickler schon in den weihnachtsferien sind, zünd ich ne bombe - und danach hol ich mir mein geld zurück !!


----------



## Eickes (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Habe ich richtig gelesen, dass man zum Speichern eines Spielstandes online sein muss?


----------



## Warrior80-BLN (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Ich finde es generell Schade, dass fast alle Publisher den Endkunden (uns Spieler) mit ihren Maßnahmen entmündigen wollen. Kopierschutz, Pflchtprogramme (Windows Live, Steam, EA-Downloadmanager usw.),  Internetaktivierung (Bsp.: Spore, NfS: Undercover, C&C Alarmstufe Rot 3 usw.) mögen in gewisser Weise gerechtfertigt sein, aber warum schmeißen die Publisher Produkte auf den Markt , die auf manchen Rechnern nicht laufen (siehe hier: GTA 4). Ich würde mir gerne dieses "Prachtspiel" kaufen, aber wenn ich in den Foren lese, welche Probleme das Spiel dem Spieler bereitet, dann werde ich mir das mit dem Kauf nochmal überlegen. (Siehe den teilweisen "Kaufboykottaufruf" von PC Games.de)

Ich hoffe nur dass sich Rockstar mit dem Patch beeilt, denn mich würde dieses Game schon interessieren. Hoffentlich wird es denn einfacher das Spiel zu installieren.  Ich finde es Schade, dass man grade bei GTA 4 solche Probleme hat. Da fühlt man sich an das Spiel GTA III zurückerinnert, welches ebenfalls Probleme mit dem Kopierschutz hatte, bis der erste Patch 1.1 draußen war! (Für die Nostalgiker unter den Gamern)

Bis ich lese, dass das Spiel GTA 4 mit dem Patch zufridenstellend und zuverlässig läuft, werde ich mit dem Kauf warten und lasse das Spiel vorerst im Ladenregal stehen. (Schließt sich jemand dieser Meinung an?)

Zum Schluss eine kleine Bitte an die Spieleindustrie: Werdet bitte wieder Kundenfreundlicher und lasst die Schikanen weg? Dann hat die Gamer-Gemeinde auch wieder "Spaß beim PC-Spielen".

Best gr33tz!


----------



## SKJmin (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				stawacz79 am 04.12.2008 19:45 schrieb:
			
		

> weiß hier jemand wann saintsrow 2 kommt???



geilo


----------



## stawacz79 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				SKJmin am 04.12.2008 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 04.12.2008 19:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das war eigendlich ne ernste frage


----------



## KAEPS133 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Also bei mir hat es heute einfach so gestartet und hab jetzt mal ein paar Stunden gespielt und bin bei 8,5 % und muss sagen .. so macht das Spiel verdammt spaß!
Dafür das es eigenrlich nicht auf meinem System laufen sollte ^^

So siehts bei mir aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Fahrverhalten ist bischen komisch aber ansonsten ist die Steuerung richtig geil. Naja gleich mal testen obs wieder startet.    Konnte den Multiplayer leider nicht testen da sich wärend dem Spielen Games for windows sich einfach abgemeldet aht und dann sollte ich die Nutzerbedingungen neu akzeptieren was im spiel nicht ging ...

Aber mal eine andere Frage. Sollte das Spiel nicht eigentlich ein geiles Schadenssystem für die Autos haben? Bei mir ists immer noch das gleiche wie bei San Andreas ...
Vielleicht liegts auch nur am Rechner ^^

Achso mein Sytsem noch:

X2 4200+
2 GB DDR 400
Radeon X1800XT 512 MB VRAM
Win Vista 31 Bit SP1
aktuelle Treiber
Rockstar social Club + GfWl online

Und es läuft auf niedrig-mittel flüssig


----------



## High-Tech (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Kaum zu glauben aber des geht !! 

Man startet das Spiel, ladet seinen Spielstand und geht dann via Alt+TAB aufn Desktop und beendet die RGSC.exe und schon ladet er bei mir alle Hintergrundtexturen!!! Juhuu 


Falls andere auch Probleme mit den Texturen haben, probiert es!

Mein System:
Intel Pentium D830 (2x 3,00ghz)
7950GT Ko Overclocked Evga Edition 512mb
2 GB RAM!!!

Edit: Ok der ladet jetzt alle Hintergründe und die Darstellung ist besser, jedoch gibt doch ein Problem:

Es fehlt der Himmel, was mir nicht auffiel aber jetzt doch: Der Himmel ist stockschwarz am hellen Tag 

Und die Map ist nun durchsichtig und es fehlt das Menü 
Aber zumindest kann man es bereits spielen aber naja keine Dauerlösung aber schon mal ein toller Ansatz 

Scheis Social Club, für was mand en Mist braucht wenn der nichtmal geht!!


----------



## Methodic-Madness (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

---Teil 1--- 

Dieser gesamte Release ist eine einzige Farce. Während der ach so sichere Kopierschutz ehrliche Kunden durch Fehlermeldungen und unterirdische Performance terrorisiert, sie dazu zwingt sich undurchsichtige Spyware-Clients herunterzuladen und bei einem erschreckend hohen Prozentsatz das spielen unmöglich macht, kursieren bereits gepiratede Versionen im I-net. 

Da fragt man sich doch ernsthaft in welcher Relation dieser ganze Aufwand zum Ergebnis steht. 
Obschon die momentan illegal angebotenen Versionen anscheinend ebenfalls mit Problemen zu kämpfen haben, ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis eine findige Crew den Kopierschutz aushebelt, denn gerade diese Pentagon-ähnlichen Sicherheitsvorkehrungen stellen eine Herausforderung dar.
Einen 100%igen Kopierschutz gibt es nicht.

Traurig nur, dass die Schlacht zwischen Publisher und Piraten auf dem Rücken der Kunden ausgetragen werden muss.

Zusätzlich scheint es mittlerweile zum guten Ton zu gehören Beta-Versionen auf den Markt zu bringen und es dem Käufer zu überlassen, diese eigenständig auf den Gold-Status hochzupatchen.

Interessant is hierbei vor allem, dass Take 2 und Rockstar, trotz Rekordverkäufen auf Konsolen, nun beim PC-Release auf biegen und brechen noch den Weihnachtsmarkt in die eigenen Taschen schaufeln wollten.
Das Ergebnis der Gier ist die Vorliegende GTA-Version.

Persönlich ist dies meiner Ansicht nach noch eine größere Dreistigkeit als einst bei Gothic 3, da mit dem vorliegenden Produkt bereits Millionen gemacht wurden und trotz dickem Geldpolster verfrüht released wurde.

PCGames die ihrerzeit nach dem misslungenen Gothic-Test Besserung gelobte, springt nun mit vielen anderen Magazinen abermals auf den Hype-Zug auf und bewertet ein Spiel anhand seines hypothetischen Potenzials und nicht auf Basis vorliegender Fakten.


----------



## Methodic-Madness (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

---Teil 2---
Ich habe meine Version heute wieder in den Media-Markt zurückgebracht und nach Aussage des Verkäufers war ich der 11. Umtausch von bisher knappen 100 Verkäufen.
Zusätzlich bemerkte er jedoch, dass ich mit Sicherheit nicht der Letzte gewesen sei.

Aus meiner Sicht ist es hier sehr wichtig ein Zeichen zu setzen und das Game nicht ins Regal zu legen, in der Hoffnung auf den heiligen Patch, sondern zu zeigen dass der Kunde König und nicht Betatester und reine Geldquelle ist.

Ist es also der Fall, dass das Spiel trotz erfüllter Systemanforderungen bei euch nicht läuft, beziehungsweise höchstens eingeschränkt spielbar ist, solltet ihr es zurückbringen.
Nur wenn die Retouren Lastwagenweise vor Take 2's Türen stehen kann sich etwas ändern, denn Geflame und Frustration stören nicht, solange die Kasse klingelt und der technische Kundendienst für 0,69€ pro Minute dem Umsatz das Sahnehäubchen aufsetzt.


----------



## Arhey (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Leute hab ne Frage und zwar.

Ich hab es zum laufen gebracht und so , aber jetzt kommt's .... ich hab übelste Grafikfehler.
Teilweise fehlen komplette Teile (man sieht keine Straßen nix was weiter als 2-3 Meter entfernt ist)

Ich hab den neusten Treiber den ich gefunden habe geladen (der 180er im Artikel will sich nicht installieren lassen , da er erst ab GeForce 8xxx geht) das Problem ist immernoch da.

System:

Athlon X2 5000+
GeForce 7950 GT
2GB RAM
Vista Ultimate 32


----------



## DieZelle (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Hab das gerade mit der beendigung der RGSC.exe mal probiert,und siehe da es läuft auf jeden Fall viel besser.Lieg das echt nur an diesen sch..... Programm?Probiert es mal aus Jungs,vieleicht kann das echt die Lösung bei Performance Probleme sein!Viel Spass beim Spielen!!!


----------



## tavrosffm (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				Arhey am 04.12.2008 22:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Leute hab ne Frage und zwar.
> 
> Ich hab es zum laufen gebracht und so , aber jetzt kommt's .... ich hab übelste Grafikfehler.
> Teilweise fehlen komplette Teile (man sieht keine Straßen nix was weiter als 2-3 Meter entfernt ist)
> ...



ich habe leider das gleiche problem und mal nen thread aufgemacht weil es sonst so unübersichtlich ist.ich hoffe man verzeiht mir.  
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=5&tid=7436601&x=2

schau auch mal auf das was drei vier posts vorher in diesem thread geschrieben wurde.
ich probier es gerade mal aus.
rssc beenden usw.


----------



## High-Tech (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Ja anscheinend bereit das Social  Dingens so einige Probleme.

Ich bin mir 100% Sicher ohne Securom, Social Schrott und Windows Live würde das Spiel super rennen.

Aber allein durch den Social Club verursacht es bei mir massive Grafikfehler 

Würde man alle Schutzmechamisen weglassen, dann würde alles super rennen aber stattdessen wird das System mit Absicht langsam gemacht und blockiert.

In 1 Woche ist dann ein funktionierender Crack draußen und dann sind die Kunden wohl auch noch die gearschten, denn der Raubkopierer wird dann nichts mehr von Securom und co merken, aber der brave und fleißig zahlende Kunde muss sich mit solch Mist rumschlagen.

Und dann fragt man sich, warum die PC Zahlen im Keller sind?

@ Arhey
probiers aus, dass du die RGSC.exe beendest, da hast du zumindest eine spürbare Verbesserung und ein Großteil deiner Umgebung wird geladen.

Was mir dagegen aufgefallen ist: Rücklichter und so leuchten plötzlich nicht mehr bzw. sind nicht da.

Muss ganz ehrlich sagen, hoffetnlich wird Take2 von EA aufgekauft denn was unter  Rockstar für ein Schutz-Schrott ist, da ist EA doch besser.

Unterschied ist aber dass man die EA -Spiele nur begrenzt aktivieren kann während GTA unendlich geht.

Doch was bringt unendliche Aktivierung bei GTA wenns dann nicht läuft? 

Klares Zeichen von Versagen und hoffe jetzt sehr sehr stark, dass endlich ein ultimativer Patch rauskommt, der die Social Club fehler behebt und endlich eine Steigerung der Performance verursacht.

Den die Performance unter GTA ist echt nicht die Beste und für PC mit ner 8800GT unter aller Sau!!

Na da wird dann bald wieder GTA San Andreas installiert, des geht wneigstens


----------



## concipere (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Mein Games for Windows LIVE ist nur Kryptisch  mit Rechtecken als Text!

Das Update lässt sich nicht installieren, weil die Länderversion nicht passt... LOL.

Auf der deutschen Microsoft-Seite gibt es keinen Download der "Games for Windows LIVE" heisst....

Und nu? Hab keine Ahnung wie es weiter geht. Jemand von Euch?


----------



## High-Tech (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Zur RGSC.exe:

1. Spiel wie normal starten
2. Im Menü ganz normal auf Spielen gehen und die Map laden
3. Wenn man im Haus oder wo auch immer man ankommt, geht ihr mit ALT+TAB oder sonstigem auf den Desktop
4. Taskmanager öffnen und nach RGSC.exe suchen und diesen Prozess beenden.
5. Wieder ins Spiel gehen und er ladet unter anderem einige Hintergrundtexturen wie Häuser, die er bei vielen nicht gemacht hat.

Wer also den Bug hat, dass man nur das Auto und 1-2m Entfernung sieht, sollte zumindest diese Methode probieren.

Aber! leider verschwindet dadurch das Menü und die Map sowie die Geldanzeige, sprich man kann das Spiel nicht mehr über das Menü beenden.

Ebenso wird zumindest bei mir kein Himmel angezeigt bzw. der ist komplett schwarz.

Aber: Diese Methode ist besser als gar nichts zu sehen 
Eine wirkliche Lösung ist es nicht, zumindest spiele ich auf diese Weiße jetzt nicht GTA durch   Aber so zum rumfahren und bissl ansehen erstma noch ok, aber keine Dauerlösung.

Ich persönlich setz Rockstar eine Frist von Mitte nächster Woche, hat sich bis dahin nichts getan muss das Spiel so leids mir tut wieder zurück zu Amazon.

Hoffe aber schwer, dass Rockstar bis zum Wochenden noch einen Patch nachreicht, vor allem der Social Club und ihre Sicherheitsmist könnten sie ruhig verbessern.


----------



## tavrosffm (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

also ich habe nun mal die rsc exe (über das icon bei der uhr unten rechts) beendet.
und in der tat es werden zwar ein paar texturen mehr geladen aber so richtig schön ist das nicht.um nicht zu sagen immer noch unspielbar.
die minimap die vorher klar zu sehen war ist nun objektlos und ein festgebrannter screenshot.(letztes bild vor wechsel mit alt +tab) ist im bild zu sehen.
also damit mache ich mehr kaputt als es nen nutzen hat.
ich probier es nochmal mit erhöhten grafikeinstellungen aus.
so´n schrott.


----------



## concipere (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				concipere am 04.12.2008 22:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Games for Windows LIVE ist nur Kryptisch  mit Rechtecken als Text!
> 
> Das Update lässt sich nicht installieren, weil die Länderversion nicht passt... LOL.
> 
> ...




Nachtrag. Hab jetzt doch einen Link nach langem stöbern gefunden! Natürlich ohne Suchfunktion... LOL.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/thankyou.aspx?familyId=6f966188-1e50-41c3-a689-181edc57c0e0&displayLang=de


----------



## Huskyboy (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

also ich find den link dazu innerhalb von 20 sekunden, die Microsoft seite ist sehr übersichtlicht und funktionell, ganz im gegensatz zu dieser hier..


----------



## concipere (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				concipere am 04.12.2008 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> concipere am 04.12.2008 22:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   nur hat das garnichts gebracht. Die Rechtecke sind noch da...


----------



## High-Tech (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

@tav,
bei mir ist die Map zwar leider durchsichtig aber diese ist nicht fest sondern bewegt sich genauso wie immer.

Aber eine richtige Lösung ist es in der Tat nicht aber ein Anfang


----------



## concipere (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				Huskyboy am 04.12.2008 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich find den link dazu innerhalb von 20 sekunden, die Microsoft seite ist sehr übersichtlicht und funktionell, ganz im gegensatz zu dieser hier..



hab es jetzt auch, aber nur bringt der frische install nichts. hab nach wie vor NUR rechtecke statt buchstaben.


----------



## Huskyboy (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				concipere am 04.12.2008 22:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 04.12.2008 22:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich glaube auch nicht das Windows Live das problem ist, eher dieses Rockstar mistding oder GTA selbst....


----------



## Starcook (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

wozu wollt ihr denn xboxlive laden??? musste ich nich... hab nur account erstellt und ingame mich damit eingeloggt...laufen tut da kein programm (steam-version)


----------



## Huskyboy (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				Starcook am 04.12.2008 22:58 schrieb:
			
		

> wozu wollt ihr denn xboxlive laden??? musste ich nich... hab nur account erstellt und ingame mich damit eingeloggt...laufen tut da kein programm (steam-version)



weil man sonst nicht speichern kann, .. als wenn Steam besser wär als Microsoft Live..


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Ich bin mir jetzt ganz sicher, es liegt am Kopierschutz. Ich hab mal alle möglichen Foren durchforstet und Leute bei denen es nicht lief und die dann einen - sag ich hier aber nicht - benutzt haben, konnten dann plötzlich das Spiel einwandfrei starten. 
Allerdings konnten sie es dann nicht mehr spielen, weil Autos von alleine fuhren und exlodierten, die Kamera total schwankte. Also Rockstar hat da einiges eingebaut.
Also sollens den Kopierschutz rausnehmen und dann können wir auch spielen.  

Eine weitere These spricht noch dafür, denn laut Golem.de hatte AMD eine frühere Version des Spieles gehabt, die einwandfrei auf ATI Karten funktionierte. Wahrscheinlich haben sie es durch den Einbau des Kopierschutzes dann versemmelt.


----------



## AcIDburst (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

wow .. nachdem die letzten 30 kommentare gelesen habe, werde ich mir dieses spiel definitiv nicht kaufen. 2 arbeitskollegen von mir haben sich zum release tag extra urlaub genommen und beide haben diesen verschenkten urlaubstag im nachhinein verflucht (beide besitzen aktuelle systeme und sind im it bereich sehr versiert!). mir würde von diesem schund nicht mal die -0x0008 version (so fern sie denn funktionieren würde ^^) auf den rechner kommen. dieses spiel ist RICHTIGE abschreckung. so nimmt rockstar bzw. taketwo das weihnachtsgeschäft definitiv nicht mit


----------



## McDrake (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				AcIDburst am 04.12.2008 23:25 schrieb:
			
		

> 2 arbeitskollegen von mir haben sich zum release tag extra urlaub genommen...



Und nur WOW-Spieler sollen krank sein?
oO

Ok, ist offtopic


----------



## Anthile (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

In Zukunft keine oder nur mit großen Vorbehalten Spiele von Rockstar zu kaufen, halte ich ganz persönlich für einen exzellenten Lösungsansatz.

Oder wie hat Nietzsche es doch schon so schön gesagt:



> Das Tragische an jeder Erfahrung ist, dass man sie erst macht, nachdem man sie gebraucht hätte.


----------



## Huskyboy (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				Shadow_Man am 04.12.2008 23:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine weitere These spricht noch dafür, denn laut Golem.de hatte AMD eine frühere Version des Spieles gehabt, die einwandfrei auf ATI Karten funktionierte. Wahrscheinlich haben sie es durch den Einbau des Kopierschutzes dann versemmelt.



oder es war absicht und Nvidia hat sponsoring betrieben..


----------



## Tomace (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

hallo alle,
ich möchte folgendes mitteilen:

ja, rockstar missbraucht seine position und es kann nicht sein das man sich bei 2 onlinediensten anmelden muss um korrekt zu zocken... 

...ich habe eine 280 GTX unter vista32 ultima, 800FSB und 2,4 GHz QUAD, keinerlei "bullshit" auf dem system und es läuft OHNE PROBLEME!

das spiel ist nur geil, ich meine ich zock gerade fallout3, farcry2 und C&C RA und kein spiel zeckt mich gerade mehr an als "IV"...

die grafik ist "anders" (max. 2 AA) aber trotzdem wirklich sehr gut (ich sag es gerne noch mal, sehr gut! - far cry2 zock ich mit 35 FPS 8x AA [!])

ich kann mit meiner 280er die weitsicht auf "47" setzten und das ist absolut hammer(der rest der graka-einstellung ist max. - 100 bei weitsicht muss bahnbrechend sein....)

und kann abschliessend - entgegen vieler, verständliche weise - geposteten meinungen nur sagen: kaufen, kaufen und noch mal kaufen!

lg
tomace


----------



## bitchtrain (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

also mir ist einiges aufgefallen seid ich gt4 installiert hab am anfang muss ma sich ja anmelden und dieser ganze kotzt aber dann als ich das gemachts hab und angefangen zu zocken ja schon und gut und  und dann als ich aus denn spiel rausgegangen bin und wieder anfangen eollt zu zocken gings auf einmal nimmer  dann hab ich rum gemacht bis ich es wieder zu laufen ge kriegt hab indemm man sich einfach einloggt bei denn social club aber in demm offline modus  und dann gehts wieder und bricht au nimmer ab ihr konn euch dann au wieder einloggen bei social club und spielen aber ihr dürft nicht eingeloogt sein bei windos live also ich zocks einigermasen ruckel frei dauert halt noch das ma es onnline zocken kann  aber wennigsten zocken wennh scho 40 eu dann muss es au gehen müsst ma rumprobieren aso und ps. das spiel hat mal en ördenlichen soundfehel eh da hört ma immer so sound so voll kommisch so wie son komisches rauschen voll hart he  und die y  acxse kann man net rausmachen das heist hoch ist runter und runter ist hoch voll scheisse ded game schreitt scho nach nem patch


----------



## Starcook (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

mich hats auch in den bann gezogen...spiele auf full hd mit mid details und max rendering...sichtweite etc. alles so auf 40-50% mit durchschnitt 35fps

q6600
gf 8800gtx (700mb)
4gig ram


----------



## papamocambo (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Moin,

nach 36 Std Lösungssuche und allen möglichen Testversuchen und immer wieder "RESC10" habe ich nun aufgegeben, den Schrott wieder zurück gebracht (war kein Problem, ich war einer von vielen) und mir CoD5 geholt.
Wie schön das läuft, einfach herrlich und ich stelle mir gerade vor die Jungs mit dem neutralen Asiatischen Gesichtsausdruck sind alles Entwickler von Rockstar. So macht auch ein stumpfer Shooter Freude....


----------



## Starcook (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				Huskyboy am 04.12.2008 23:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Starcook am 04.12.2008 22:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kann ich sehr wohl...aber ich musste nix runterladen... hab mir nur den account erstellt und dann INGAME eingeloggt...  hab aber kein xboxlive oder so aufn rechner---

hat mit steam nix zutun... kann es auch ohne spielen...


----------



## Gilthanaz (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				bitchtrain am 05.12.2008 02:17 schrieb:
			
		

> also mir ist einiges aufgefallen seid ich gt4 installiert hab am anfang muss ma sich ja anmelden und dieser ganze kotzt aber dann als ich das gemachts hab und angefangen zu zocken ja schon und gut und  und dann als ich aus denn spiel rausgegangen bin und wieder anfangen eollt zu zocken gings auf einmal nimmer  dann hab ich rum gemacht bis ich es wieder zu laufen ge kriegt hab indemm man sich einfach einloggt bei denn social club aber in demm offline modus  und dann gehts wieder und bricht au nimmer ab ihr konn euch dann au wieder einloggen bei social club und spielen aber ihr dürft nicht eingeloogt sein bei windos live also ich zocks einigermasen ruckel frei dauert halt noch das ma es onnline zocken kann  aber wennigsten zocken wennh scho 40 eu dann muss es au gehen müsst ma rumprobieren aso und ps. das spiel hat mal en ördenlichen soundfehel eh da hört ma immer so sound so voll kommisch so wie son komisches rauschen voll hart he  und die y  acxse kann man net rausmachen das heist hoch ist runter und runter ist hoch voll scheisse ded game schreitt scho nach nem patch



Punkt! Komma! Satzzeichen! Ein Minimum Deutsch sollte man schon können, sonst lieber nicht posten. Diese 'wall of text' bringt einen ja zum kotzen.

Back to topic:
Steam gibt leider keine refunds auf GTA IV, auch wenn es vereinzelt funktioniert hat. Tja. Rockstar kann sich ab jetzt brausen gehen, ich kaufe kein Spiel mehr von denen - dabei war ich vorher großer Fan. Ich gehe lieber nochmal GTA:VC und GTAA spielen. Die funktionieren super.


----------



## STF (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				bitchtrain am 05.12.2008 02:17 schrieb:
			
		

> also mir ist einiges aufgefallen seid ich gt4 installiert hab am anfang muss ma sich ja anmelden und dieser ganze kotzt aber dann als ich das gemachts hab und angefangen zu zocken ja schon und gut und  und dann als ich aus denn spiel rausgegangen bin und wieder anfangen eollt zu zocken gings auf einmal nimmer  dann hab ich rum gemacht bis ich es wieder zu laufen ge kriegt hab indemm man sich einfach einloggt bei denn social club aber in demm offline modus  und dann gehts wieder und bricht au nimmer ab ihr konn euch dann au wieder einloggen bei social club und spielen aber ihr dürft nicht eingeloogt sein bei windos live also ich zocks einigermasen ruckel frei dauert halt noch das ma es onnline zocken kann  aber wennigsten zocken wennh scho 40 eu dann muss es au gehen müsst ma rumprobieren aso und ps. das spiel hat mal en ördenlichen soundfehel eh da hört ma immer so sound so voll kommisch so wie son komisches rauschen voll hart he  und die y  acxse kann man net rausmachen das heist hoch ist runter und runter ist hoch voll scheisse ded game schreitt scho nach nem patch



Auch schon mal was von Satzzeichen gehört?
Deine Rechtschreibung schreit auch nach einem Patch.   
Man kann sich auch ein wenig bemühen, damit andere überhaupt wissen was du mitteilen wolltest. So ließt man nur darüber hinweg oder schüttelt den Kopf.


----------



## Appache (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

wieder ein spiel welches immens gehyped wurde und nun komplett einknickt..wann lernt ihr es endlich? erstmal abwarten und tee trinken, egal wie der titel heißt...ich sag nur gothic 3...

auf de konsole läufts übrigens wunderbar


----------



## Thunder999 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Es läuft ^^. Ich habe die Apple Anwendungen geschlossen und auch den Defender und den Suchindex und die Sidebar (WinVista Ultimate). Der letzte Vorschlag hat mir zb geholften.


----------



## Flo66R6 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Ich weis nicht, ob das hier schon jemand gepostet hat, aber das hier sagt eigentlich schon fast alles...

http://www.tomshardware.com/de/fotostrecken/Gamestar-GTA4-Umfrage,0101-170944-0-2-3-0-png-.html##

Und es gibt immernoch Leute, die diesen Müll kaufen möchten. Selbst wenn es dann gepatcht wird, sollte man Rockstar und Take 2 den Kauf verweigern, meine Meinung.

Grüße,

Flo


----------



## Somian (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				Appache am 05.12.2008 09:28 schrieb:
			
		

> wieder ein spiel welches immens gehyped wurde und nun komplett einknickt..wann lernt ihr es endlich? erstmal abwarten und tee trinken, egal wie der titel heißt...ich sag nur gothic 3...
> 
> auf de konsole läufts übrigens wunderbar



auf der konsole läufts wunderbar?die XBOX360 version z.B: mit weniger effekten, ohne AA (nur bei einigen kanten hier und da manchmal wenn man glück hat), 1280x720 und geschätzten 25 fps bei matschtexturen und flimmernden schatten... die PC version läuft vllt hier und da auch nicht besser, aber zumindest schonmal besser als die PC version.

dass es bei einigen nicht startet, ist was anderes.


----------



## ShadowDoom (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Also bei mir läuft es ohne Probleme, manchmal habe ich das Problem, das es nach den Start Logos hängt, aber spätestens beim zweiten Anlauf klappt es. Ich habe auch keine Texturfehler oder sonstige Probleme.
Mein Sys:
E8400 @3,0GHz
Nvidia 8800GTX
3GB RAM

Läuft alles super


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

WAS?!?!? 

Ich SOLL SP3 für XP installieren?

Weißt Du was... ROCKSTAR?:

Ich intstalliere kein SP3, nur um DEIN SPIEL spielen zu können!!!

Wenn sich das nicht ändern, ändere ich meinen Gedanken ganz schnell wieder und kaufe mir das Spiel DOCH NICHT!!!

Boahh..... tut mir nicht leid. Da rege ich mich schon ziemlich auf!!...

Bei dem MÜLL was man heutzutage tun muss um ein total verbuggtes Spiel spielen zu können ist es doch kein Wunder, dass man lieber mal so eben schnell in ne Tauschbörse oder im Usenet das Spiel illegal runterlädt um zu "gucken ob es funktioniert auf meinem System".... und dann..... dann kaufe ich es (selbstverständlich) auch nicht mehr!!!

*lach*... wen wundert's denn jetzt noch? Mh?


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				Flo66R6 am 05.12.2008 10:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weis nicht, ob das hier schon jemand gepostet hat, aber das hier sagt eigentlich schon fast alles...
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/de/fotostrecken/Gamestar-GTA4-Umfrage,0101-170944-0-2-3-0-png-.html##
> 
> ...



Glaub mir, ich oute mich sehr gerne und teile mit, dass ich GAMESTAR sowieos als Zeitschrift lese, und nicht pc games.

Hier gucke ich nur hinein, weil mir die die Webseite vom Aufbau besser gefällt... das war's auch schon.


----------



## HanFred (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				Fluffybaerchen am 05.12.2008 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich SOLL SP3 für XP installieren?


ja, aber nicht wegen des spiels, das gehört zur systempflege.
ausserdem steht in den systemanforderungen, dass das spiel SP3 voraussetzt. wenn du das nicht gelesen hast, ist das nicht der fehler eines anderen sondern deiner.


----------



## Gilthanaz (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				HanFred am 05.12.2008 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Fluffybaerchen am 05.12.2008 12:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Zwang für SP3 ist dennoch unter aller Sau. Beim ersten installieren hat mir SP3 gleich mal das System zerschossen => neu von der XP Pro SP2 CD installiert. Es gibt keinen technischen Grund (wenn man sich die Fixliste von SP3 ansieht), warum man es installiert haben müsste. 

Das SPacks von MS gerne mal das System zerschießen, ist ja auch nichts neues, oder gar seltenes...


----------



## Huskyboy (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

seltsam, ich hab SP3 schon mindestens 50x installiert und noch kein system durchgeschossen, vielleicht ist deine systempflege einfach scheisse?

es gibt ja immer noch leute die nicht mal SP2 installiert haben

und sowieso, wieso zwingt mich Rockstar zu XP, warum läuft GTA nicht auf Windows 3.0, das ist ja wohl unter aller sau ..  

ja genau, scheiss Microsoft ist schuld das GTA 4 nicht läuft, ist schuld an der RAF, und an Hitler auch, und am aussterben der Dinosaurier..


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Die Entwickler sollen einfach den Kopierschutz rauspatchen und ich bin mir sicher, die Leute könnten dann problemlos zocken. Das ganze scheiß System ruiniert das ganze Spiel.


----------



## Huskyboy (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				Shadow_Man am 05.12.2008 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Entwickler sollen einfach den Kopierschutz rauspatchen und ich bin mir sicher, die Leute könnten dann problemlos zocken. Das ganze scheiß System ruiniert das ganze Spiel.



zumindestens würd das wohl wenigtens einige der probleme beheben, vorallem das performance problem..


----------



## Gilthanaz (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				Huskyboy am 05.12.2008 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> seltsam, ich hab SP3 schon mindestens 50x installiert und noch kein system durchgeschossen, vielleicht ist deine systempflege einfach scheisse?
> 
> es gibt ja immer noch leute die nicht mal SP2 installiert haben
> 
> ...



Ah, da kommen wieder qualifizierte Aussagen... ich werds ja nicht wissen, nach gut 5000+ aufgesetzen Rechnern, die wir auch noch warten. Die Firmen wissen auch nicht, warum Servicepacks erst nach Monaten aufgespielt werden dürfen, laut Policy (Bei so gut wie jeder großen Partnerfirma gang und gebe). 

Das bis heute ALLE Kunden ein XP-Down(eigentlich ja UP)grade verlangen, und keiner - verständlicherweise - den Vistadreck haben will, ist ja auch nur so ein Gerücht, nicht?

Das hab ich besonders gerne - im Leben einige Dutzend Rechner in der Hand gehabt, aber glauben, einen guten Überblick über die Mängel und Schwächen diverser Systeme zu besitzen. Und in wirklichkeit keinen Schimmer.


----------



## stawacz79 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

mir wär es mitlerweile am liebsten wenn wirklich eine offizielle rückrufaktion gestartet werden würde,dann kann man wenigstens noch hoffen das das spiel nochmal komplett überarbeitet wird,ich persönlich hab keine lust das nächste halbe jahr mit patchen zu verbringen


----------



## Gilthanaz (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				stawacz79 am 05.12.2008 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> mir wär es mitlerweile am liebsten wenn wirklich eine offizielle rückrufaktion gestartet werden würde,dann kann man wenigstens noch hoffen das das spiel nochmal komplett überarbeitet wird,ich persönlich hab keine lust das nächste halbe jahr mit patchen zu verbringen



Ich auch nicht... aber Steam gibt eben kein Geld zurück (obwohl es einige wenige gibt, die behaupten, bei ihnen hat ein Supportticket funktioniert).

Alternative:
Gute Spiele kaufen gehen, je nach Geschmack. Gerade in der Weihnachtszeit ist normalerweise genug auf dem Markt. Ich habe noch Far Cry 2 und Deadspace, und dann werde ich wohl Fallout III zum zweiten mal durchspielen  

Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Kinder!


----------



## RonTaboga (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Erwähnenswert finde ich das vor wenigen Stunden Rockstars Kopierschutz von einer Release Group endgültig besiegt wurde und ein Workaround Securom verfahren entwickelt wurde dafür. Es gibt nun keine wackelnde Kamera etc. usw.

Die haben tatsächlich 200.000$ in den Sch... investiert??? Und prahlen auch noch in Warez foren rum das sich die cracker gar nicht bemühen brauchen das zu knacken weil es eh nicht machbar ist? Gehts noch??? Ich denke genau das war der richtige ansporn für die es doch zu schaffen   

Wozu diese Mega Kopierschutzgeschütze? Damit die Kunden in rage sind??? Es wird eh alles geknackt KAPIERT DAS ENDLICH!!!

Mensch ich wollte mir das Spiel kaufen habe mich so sehr darauf gefreut   

@Rockstar


----------



## Huskyboy (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

bei dem käse den du von dir gibts würd ich dich nicht mal an meinen C64 lassen

ich wüsste nicht das dein privatrechner zuhause ein firmenrechner ist.. und auch firmenrechner stürzen nicht ab wenn man SP3 installiert

das passiert höchstens! wenn man ein total rampuniertes system hat, was du ja zu haben scheinst wenn sich SP3 bei dir nicht installieren lässt

und es gibt genug firmen die bei neurechnern auch Vista nehmen, das sich ne firma mit 4000 rechnern nicht einfach nen neues betriebssystem kauft ist ein kosten/nutzen rechnen, für ne Firma hat Vista keinen vorteil, die brauchen kein DX10.. viele firmen arbeiten noch mit Windows 95/98/NT weil die mehr einfach nicht brauchen, das solltest du der angeblich in nem serviceunternehmen oder so arbeitet eigentlich wissen, was du scheinbar nicht weisst..

auch Steam ist wohl verpflichtet fehlerhafte ware umzutauschen, sonst verstoßen sie gegen deutsche gesetze.. aber ich weiss schon warum ich kein Steam habe


----------



## Gilthanaz (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				Huskyboy am 05.12.2008 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Blabla geschwafel Halbwissen blabla



Im Medienbereich spielt DX10 sehr wohl eine Rolle, und wir machen weltweit die Ausstattung der meisten Radio- und Fernsehsender. Die Argumente sind haltlos, eben das von mir erwartete Halbwissen - gerade in der Branche spielt Aktualität eine größere Rolle als das Budget. Sogar die Server bei den großen Hostern rollen ServicePacks erst nach MONATEN aus - und das eben nicht ohne Grund. Ich empfehle etwas mehr Praxiserfahrung 

Zur Info bzw. back on topic:
Es ist nicht EIN Rechner bei mir zuhause, sondern acht Rechner, die stark genug für GTA wären. Mein Hauptrechner war auf SP2, eben wegen der schlechten Erfahrungen mit SP3. Meine Rechner sind *sauberst* aufgesetzt und in perfektem Zustand - und sie alle spielen 99.995% der Software, die man ihnen zum Fraß vorwirft, ohne zu murren. Und - wie eben auch bei GTA4 - die restlichen 0.005% liegt es eben an katasrophal schlecht geschriebenen Programmen, wenn etwas nicht läuft. 

Und es läuft auf 6 davon gar nicht, auf einem mit 15 FPS, und auf meinem Hauptrechner mit kaum erträglichen 25FPS - Durchschnitt. Und das ist einfach nicht Spielbar.


----------



## HanFred (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				Gilthanaz am 05.12.2008 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ah, da kommen wieder qualifizierte Aussagen... ich werds ja nicht wissen, nach gut 5000+ aufgesetzen Rechnern, die wir auch noch warten. Die Firmen wissen auch nicht, warum Servicepacks erst nach Monaten aufgespielt werden dürfen, laut Policy (Bei so gut wie jeder großen Partnerfirma gang und gebe).


SP3 ist bereits mehrere monate alt.
ja, ich weiss, dass grundsätzlich ein risiko besteht bei einem nachträglichen installieren von servicepacks. darum sollte man strenggenommen neu aufsetzen, wenn das SP final ist (und meinetwegen erprobt, ich kann nachvollziehen, dass man nicht betatester spielen möchte).



> Das bis heute ALLE Kunden ein XP-Down(eigentlich ja UP)grade verlangen, und keiner - verständlicherweise - den Vistadreck haben will, ist ja auch nur so ein Gerücht, nicht?


eure kunden?
das schiebe ich auf die macht der gewohnheit. wer will sich schon an neues gewöhnen müssen. und selbst wenn das nicht der hauptgrund sein sollte, spielt er sicherlich eine rolle.
die hardware natürlich auch.



> Das hab ich besonders gerne - im Leben einige Dutzend Rechner in der Hand gehabt, aber glauben, einen guten Überblick über die Mängel und Schwächen diverser Systeme zu besitzen. Und in wirklichkeit keinen Schimmer.


ich hab schon grosse hardware-rollouts mitgemacht. mit tausenden von rechnern. aber der vorwurf ging ja nicht an mich, wie es scheint.
gerade weil du in der branche arbeitest, solltest du wissen, dass man servicepacks nicht einfach weglässt. sicher, SP3 ist nur eine patchsammlung. klar, keiner will den tester spielen. aber mittlerweile hat sich das servicepack glaube ich etabliert.


----------



## Huskyboy (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

ich habe noch auf KEINEM Kundenrechner probleme mit SP3 gehabt, das was der da von sich gibt lässt sich nur auf ein total verhunztes system schließen..

ich hatte auch mit SP1 und SP2 nie probleme, obwohl kunden immer angst vor datenverlust hatten

für die meisten firmen ist Vista halt einfach geldverschwendung, Firmen steigen nur um wenn sie gezwungen werden, sprich wenn es kein XP mehr gibt nehmen die auch Vista, das war auch bei XP so, das wollte zu anfang auch niemand haben, sondern entweder NT oder 98, weil ja 2000 auch keiner wollte   

ich glaub dem jedenfalls kein wort.. und klar, TV sender brauchen DX10..  

natürlich hat sich SP3 etabliert, das ist viel einfacher und schneller als jeden patch einzelnd drauf zu spielen, besonders bei Installationen ist das viel einfacher und schneller.. und zeit ist geld, da es auf weihnachtne zu geht hab ich oft genug 3 rechner gleichzeitig zu machen, und ohne die SPs würd das einige stunden länger dauern


----------



## Gilthanaz (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				Huskyboy am 05.12.2008 13:31 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub dem jedenfalls kein wort.. und klar, TV sender brauchen DX10..
> 
> natürlich hat sich SP3 etabliert, das ist viel einfacher und schneller als jeden patch einzelnd drauf zu spielen, besonders bei Installationen ist das viel einfacher und schneller..



Nein, da gehts eher um die Vertonung - Realtime DX10 plugins.

Es ist ja auch nicht so, das ich SP3 verabscheue - es ist mir einfach nur zu Mühsam, es aufzuspielen, wenn es nicht notwendig ist (wie z.B. wegen einem Spiel .. GTA IV). Und die chance, das es das System zerschießt, liegt übrigens bei ca 7.5% (Bei ca 3500 'gemessenen' Rechnern; Das reicht auch einem Statistiker als Aussagekräftige Messmenge).

Egal, jetzt ist ja SP3 drauf, und GTA IV läuft trotzdem unglaublich schlecht


----------



## Huskyboy (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Statistiker sind lügner, zudem arbeiten Medienleute am liebsten mit nem Mac, und da läuft MacOS weil die da kein XP drauf haben wollen.. zudem auf einem Frisch installierten XP macht Sp3 keine probleme, das passiert höchstens bei ungepflegten rechnern, und da kann Microsoft recht wenig für

mit SP2 läuft GTA4 nicht, mit SP3 schon, also hast du garkeinen vergleichswert obs jetzt besser läuft oder nicht

dafür müsstest du Vista nehmen mit SP1 und testen und dann die SP2 Beta drauf packen und wieder testen, und in der tat gibt das 2-3 fps.. dumm das das spiel immer noch abstürzt, grafikfehler hat oder sich teilweise nicht starten lässt.. und ob nu  bei 15 oder 18 fps


----------



## Gilthanaz (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				Huskyboy am 05.12.2008 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> dafür müsstest du Vista nehmen mit SP1 und testen und dann die SP2 Beta drauf packen und wieder testen, und in der tat gibt das 2-3 fps.. dumm das das spiel immer noch abstürzt, grafikfehler hat oder sich teilweise nicht starten lässt.. und ob nu 15 oder 18 fps



Schön, das wir uns jetzt wieder lieb haben  Genau das habe ich vor - ich nehme einige meiner privaten Testrechner, und werde mal Vista Business / Home auf verschiedenen Patchleveln (auch SP2Beta) testen. Irgendwo muss es ja mal laufen  Vielleicht heute Abend, während nebenbei gemütlich Eve Online läuft 

Edit: 
Übrigens, Medienleute in großen Firmen arbeiten (leider) kaum noch auf Macs, außer in der Zeitungsbranche


----------



## stawacz79 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

gibt es eigendlich mitlerweile mal wieder n neues statement von rockstar??


----------



## Gilthanaz (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				stawacz79 am 05.12.2008 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es eigendlich mitlerweile mal wieder n neues statement von rockstar??



Ja, das wäre mal interessant  Ein neues offizielles Statement, ob wir alle was anderes spielen gehen sollen, oder doch nocht was ordentliches (=spielbar) gemacht wird. Raus mit dem DRM Dreck und so, dann läufts sicher schon besser.

So wird man ja geradezu GENÖTIGT, sich das funktionierende gecrackte Produkt zu saugen, da das gekaufte im Regal (oder über Steam) nicht spielbar ist. 

Wann lernen die Kasperl eigentlich, das DRM defective by design ist, ebenso wie Kopierschutz? ALLES, das zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt entschlüsselt sein muss, kann auch geknackt werden. Also KANN ein Kopierschutz nie auf Dauer funktionieren. Das wurden jetzt 100x bewiesen, und sie stecken immer noch Millionen von Dollar jedes Jahr in DRM/Kopierschutzdreck. 

Langsam nervts. Ich kram' meinen alten C64 wieder aus dem Regal und spiel' mit dem. Oder SMB3 auf original NES, das war auch super.


----------



## Huskyboy (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				stawacz79 am 05.12.2008 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es eigendlich mitlerweile mal wieder n neues statement von rockstar??



nein, und auf so ein statement wirst du noch länger warten dürfen, sind ja einzelfälle

und jetzt ist gleich meine mittagspause um, mal sehen ob noch wer den mist umtauschen will..


----------



## stawacz79 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				Huskyboy am 05.12.2008 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 05.12.2008 13:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




einzelfälle?hatt mir gefallen,,ich würd ma sagen 70-80% die nich spielen können


----------



## Gilthanaz (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				stawacz79 am 05.12.2008 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 05.12.2008 13:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, Husky meinte das sarkastisch


----------



## stawacz79 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				Gilthanaz am 05.12.2008 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 05.12.2008 13:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ups,ich bin so stinkig ich reagiere schon über glaub ich


----------



## ViktorVal (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Ich verstehe nicht, wieso die Spielezeitschriften nicht langsam mal ihr Bewertungssystem umstellen: Eine Bewertung für den reinen Spielspaß, und eine zweite für alles andere: Grafik, Sound, Bugs, beschissener Kopierschutz, Kundengängelungen.
Da die Spiele immer fortschrittlicher werden was die Technik angeht, klafft die Lücke zwischen diesen Kriterien nämlich oft immer weiter auf. Das Schema "eine Bewertung für alles" ist total veraltet.


----------



## stawacz79 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

an die Redaktion@

es wär auch mal nett wenn sich ein Red@ hier zu wort melden würde wie es bei ihnen im Moment aussieht mit dem Spiel,und was sie in Zukunft vieleicht ändern wollen,oder wie sie jetzt mit dem Disaster umgehn,versteht mich nich falsch ich will niemanden angreifen,ich denk mal ihr seit genauso aus allen Wolken gefallen,mich würde nur mal eure Meinung zum Thema interessieren


mfg


----------



## montauk77 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Ein Armutszeugnis, dass Rockstar immer noch keine öffentliche Stellungnahme zur GTA 4 Problematik  veröffentlicht hat... und auch die Spiele-Magazine hüllen sich in Schweigen was ihre 90er Wertungen für das Spiel angeht etc....


----------



## Observer1980 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Das seltsame ist, bei mir läuft das game mal echt super und ohne ruckler in den höchsten einstellungen und dann wieder lässt es sich nicht mal starten.
Außer frage steht das rockstar da echt sch... gebaut hat und ne entschuldigung längst überfällig ist.


----------



## bigscale (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				Observer1980 am 05.12.2008 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Das seltsame ist, bei mir läuft das game mal echt super und ohne ruckler in den höchsten einstellungen und dann wieder lässt es sich nicht mal starten.
> Außer frage steht das rockstar da echt sch... gebaut hat und ne entschuldigung längst überfällig ist.


keine entschuldigung,nämlich ein patch ist überfällig...


----------



## GodsWeapon (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

ich weiß gar nicht was alle für probleme mit GTA 4 haben. ich habs mir am releaseday gekauft , installiert und alles läuft perfekt.


----------



## Gilthanaz (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				GodsWeapon am 05.12.2008 15:49 schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß gar nicht was alle für probleme mit GTA 4 haben. ich habs mir am releaseday gekauft , installiert und alles läuft perfekt.



Na, wenn es von 100 Käufern bei 70 schwere Probleme gibt, wird es schon einen Grund haben. Ein blödes "Na, bei mir gehts aber eh!" Posting kann man sich übrigens sparen - das hilft nämlich den anderen nichts. Bei mir ist A Vampyre Story auch kein einziges mal abgestürzt! <= Aber bei vielen anderen schon. 

Perfektes Beispiel für: 
Den Post (wie eigentlich auch meine Antwort darauf) hätte man sich sparen können.


----------



## stawacz79 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				Gilthanaz am 05.12.2008 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> GodsWeapon am 05.12.2008 15:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




stimmt,irgendwie machen mich die paar poster die meinen"bei mir läufts ohne probleme,ich weiß nich was ihr habt"echt aggressiv,kann man die nich löschen


----------



## Slanzi (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Man bei mir gehts einfach dieses beschi***** Windows Live nit-.-

Konto erstellen klappte ohne Probleme, auch das Bestätigen per E-Mail und wenn ich mich dann im Spiel einloggen will, schreibt er mir das er das Profil nicht laden konnte wegen einer möglicherweise inkompatiblen Netzwerkkarte-.-


----------



## Vini (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Erklärungen in Englisch. Toll . Mal Ehrlich wie viele User können Englisch. Ich jedenfalls brauche ein Wörterbuch wenn ich es denn mal kaufen sollte. Aber ich glaube nicht. 

Schönes Leben noch.


----------



## GodsWeapon (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				stawacz79 am 05.12.2008 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Gilthanaz am 05.12.2008 15:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




XD, tja ich freu mich halt dass es bei mir perfekt läuft. und dass dich das "aggro" macht is mir ziemlich wurscht^^


----------



## MrWichtel (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Gesetz dem Fall, dass ich mal in das Spiel komme und auch noch die miese performance und die runtergefahrene Grafik ertrage, gibt es im Spiel selber zahlreiche Bugs.
Dazu zählt z.b. das man nicht bowlen kann und das Billiardspielen war auch schlecht zu steuern.

(@HD4870)


----------



## nightwolff66 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Und wieder mal ein Beta-Test.Wenn ich so arbeiten würde könnte ich mich gleich arbeitslos melden.Kauf ich sicher nicht.


----------



## Belator (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

also bei mit läuft es inzwischen einwandsfrei und das mit einer 4850, kann sogar höchst einstellungen spieln aber auch nur auf 1200*1000


----------



## TrapperFrank (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				Belator am 05.12.2008 19:14 schrieb:
			
		

> also bei mit läuft es inzwischen einwandsfrei und das mit einer 4850, kann sogar höchst einstellungen spieln aber auch nur auf 1200*1000



@Belator

Und wie hast du das hinbekommen?


----------



## STF (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				MrWichtel am 05.12.2008 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ... gibt es im Spiel selber zahlreiche Bugs.
> Dazu zählt z.b. das man nicht bowlen kann und das Billiardspielen war auch schlecht zu s



Bowlen hat bei mir (bei einer der Flirt-Aktionen) funktioniert. Billiard habe ich noch nicht getestet.


----------



## Saturica (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Und genau wegen diesen Problemen habe ich das Spiel auf der XBOX360 

Bei der PC-Version werde ich wohl noch ein wenig warten bis die Kinderkrankheiten weg sind


----------



## crypto290 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Toll heute Das Spiel installiert mit den ganzen Strapazen und jetzt GTAIV.exe hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden habe ne ATi 2600XT so ein sch**** *heul*


----------



## mafias78 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				Belator am 05.12.2008 19:14 schrieb:
			
		

> also bei mit läuft es inzwischen einwandsfrei und das mit einer 4850, kann sogar höchst einstellungen spieln aber auch nur auf 1200*1000


IcH WERD GHIER NOCH WAHHHHHSNINNIG!!!!!!!!!!


hab mir es heute gekauft!!!!!bin am installieren,und was ist??!!!NIX!!!!!!

son scheiiiiiiiiiiiiiß!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

da denkt man es ist installiert und schwupp,soll ichs wieder installieren,halloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo??? !!!!!!

was soll der scheiß????

soll ichn das 1000000000000000000x installieren oder wie???????

hab vista

FRECHEIT!!!echt,dann findet der ewig keine dvd...ich werd blöde hier

SocialClub dingens wir auch nicht installiert,keine DesktopIcons etc....HIELFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EE


----------



## Leertaste (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				mafias78 am 06.12.2008 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]


Man kann es auch übertreiben.


----------



## mafias78 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				mafias78 am 06.12.2008 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Belator am 05.12.2008 19:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















JETZT SAGT ER ES MUß socialclub ETC INSTALLIEREN????!!!!!HALLOOOOOOOOOOOO

ICH KANN DOCH FUCKING NIX DAFÜR WENN DER ES NICHT MACHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


bitte um hilfe*heul*


----------



## mafias78 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				Leertaste am 06.12.2008 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> mafias78 am 06.12.2008 12:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


helf mir mal leiber danke


----------



## stawacz79 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

rockstar hatt sich wohl geäußert,nur leider is mein englisch nich so der bringer

http://uk.pc.ign.com/articles/936/936304p1.html


----------



## lakondor (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				mafias78 am 06.12.2008 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Leertaste am 06.12.2008 12:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den Social-Club mußte nur einmal installieren! Wenn es mehrmals kommt, kannste die weiteren einfach abbrechen.
Ich hatte auch das Problem, daß ich nach dem 1. Ladebidlschrim zurück auf den Desktop geworfen wurde. (hab ne ATI 4800er Serie)
Dann hab ich nen bissl im Forum gelesen und da hatte ich folgenden Tipp bekommen:
-Download Programm Prime95
-Analyse durch das Prog. durchführen lassen
- Start GTA 4
- Dann läuft das Game komischerweise. Warum ? Keine Ahnung, aber egal, es läuft einfach
- Dann wieder in Prime95 springen und das Programm abbrechen.
- Ich kann nun wurderbarzocken und keine Abstürze.
^^ glaubt mir, es funktionuckelt xD
Speichern kann man auch. Und zwar muß man sich einfach ein Offline-Konto anlegen und braucht dann auch keinen I-Net Zugang zum zocken

Ich hoffe ich konnte nen wenig weiterhelfen.
Es wurde glaub schon mal hier gepostet, aber durch die Anzahl der vielen UNNÖTIGEN schwachsinnigen Einträge (verzeiht mir meine Wortwahl), gehen die helfenden Tipps unter


----------



## lakondor (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

So wie es ausschaut, bringt ATI nächsten Mittwoch nen neune Treiber raus. Steht im im Link des Kommentares 2 Einträge über diesem hier


----------



## stawacz79 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				lakondor am 06.12.2008 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> So wie es ausschaut, bringt ATI nächsten Mittwoch nen neune Treiber raus. Steht im im Link des Kommentares 2 Einträge über diesem hier




im GSforum wurde gesagt das der erste patch nur kleiningkeiten ändert zb probleme mit dem videoeditor    und das wohl angeblich laut rockstaraussage nur 1% der leute wirklich probleme haben,der rest mit veralteten treibern zu kämpfen hatt   LOL


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				lakondor am 06.12.2008 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> So wie es ausschaut, bringt ATI nächsten Mittwoch nen neune Treiber raus. Steht im im Link des Kommentares 2 Einträge über diesem hier



Und Rockstar arbeitet an einem Patch. Da bin ich mal gespannt, ich hoffe ich werds dann mal spielen können.



			
				stawacz79 am 06.12.2008 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> lakondor am 06.12.2008 13:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die ticken echt nicht mehr richtig. Klingt ja schon fast nach verhöhnung. Was bringen mir Änderungen am scheiß Videoeditor, wenn mein Spiel nicht startet. Und es sind alle Treiber aktuell, auch Soundtreiber, Chipsatztreiber etc.


----------



## stawacz79 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

das muss man sich mal vorstellen,,,ich denke nich das da schnell was gemacht wird,,,dieses interview wär auch mal gut für ne neue news,,,,übersetzt versteht sich,,,mein english is scheiße


----------



## mafias78 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				Shadow_Man am 06.12.2008 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> lakondor am 06.12.2008 13:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





es ist nur so,das er mir nix!!!!aber auch garnix auf den Desktop,keine Icons,kein SocialClub icon etc PP..........hab Vista,is alles auf aktuellem stand von den Treibern her.....

dann nach der installation fragt der mich schon wieder ob ich es installieren will??!!halloooo??lol ich dreh noch durch hier ^^

woran liegt das denn verflickst nochmal??

keine icons
kein socialClub auf desktop
im Install Ordner auch kein SocialClub Icon
nix garnix

aber installiert ist es Crogramme:Rockstar  ....etc PP


----------



## stawacz79 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				mafias78 am 06.12.2008 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 06.12.2008 13:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so änlich is es bei mir auch,,es ist installiert,ja sogar erflogreich manuell aktiviert,aber trotzdem sagt er mir beim versuch das spiel zu starten prüfung fehlgeschlagen:prüfung des erscheinungstermins fehlgeschlagen...wollen sie manuell aktivieren
 

aber laut rockstar hatt ja nur 1% probleme mit dem spiel  aaarrrrgggh


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Lösungsansätze auf Englisch für die gesamte Erdenbevölkerung (die nicht alle Englisch lesen können)?

Wisst ihr was Rockstar?

Fi..t euch ins Knie.... Sorry, ist doch so.


----------



## fliger5 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				Fluffybaerchen am 06.12.2008 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Lösungsansätze auf Englisch für die gesamte Erdenbevölkerung (die nicht alle Englisch lesen können)?
> 
> Wisst ihr was Rockstar?
> 
> Fi..t euch ins Knie.... Sorry, ist doch so.



Dafür sind Fanseiten eigentlich verantwortlicht den Scheiss zu übersetzen. Ich glaube kaum, dass ein Entwickler wie Rockstar für die paar Zeilen extra Mitarbeiter belästigt nur um die paar Zeilen zu übersetzen die eh jeder normale 18jähriger in Europa/USA (GTA 4 ist ab 18  ) versteht.


----------



## stawacz79 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				fliger5 am 06.12.2008 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Fluffybaerchen am 06.12.2008 14:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das siehst du ein wenig falsch,jeder achtzehnjährige vieleicht,aber was is mit den leuten die über dreißig sind,,ich für meinen teil hab hauptsächlich russisch gehabt 

edit:hier nochmal eine offizielle stellungnahme von ROCKSTAR

http://uk.pc.ign.com/articles/936/936304p1.html


----------



## xtraxtra (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Hier habt ihr eine deutsche zusammenfassung des englischen Interviews:
http://www.gamecaptain.de/News/18883/GTA_IV_PC%3A_Patch_in_Arbeit.html


----------



## stawacz79 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				xtraxtra am 06.12.2008 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier habt ihr eine deutsche zusammenfassung des englischen Interviews:
> http://www.gamecaptain.de/News/18883/GTA_IV_PC%3A_Patch_in_Arbeit.html




wenn ich das lese könnte ich echt kotzen,1%??????schade das grad keiner von rockstar hier bei mir is,dann könnt ich morgen bei youtube ein video reinstellen wo man sieht das man es schaffen kann einem menschen eine ganze DVD box ins maul zu stopfen


----------



## Gomorra10 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Habe schon ne "Aggro Mail" an Rockstar geschickt^^ 

Aktuelle Blacklist:
-EA Games
-TGC
-Rockstar

^^


----------



## Freaky22 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Frage mich gerade mal so spontan ob Leute mi Vista mehr Probleme haben als Leute mit XP


----------



## rider35 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Kann mir mal jemand erklären wie die screenshots zustandegekommen sind ? System ? Treiber und Antialiasing Settings würden mich sehr interessieren. Sichtweite in %
ist SLI Pflicht oder was ? Das kann doch nicht sein!!!


----------



## mafias78 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				xtraxtra am 06.12.2008 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier habt ihr eine deutsche zusammenfassung des englischen Interviews:
> http://www.gamecaptain.de/News/18883/GTA_IV_PC%3A_Patch_in_Arbeit.html


----------



## Gomorra10 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				rider35 am 06.12.2008 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir mal jemand erklären wie die screenshots zustandegekommen sind ? System ? Treiber und Antialiasing Settings würden mich sehr interessieren. Sichtweite in %
> ist SLI Pflicht oder was ? Das kann doch nicht sein!!!



Wie willste sonst auf 1,5 TB Grafikspeicher kommen für max. Grafikeinstellung? Nicht schlecht ne, so kurbelt man gleich die Hardware Indutrie mit an


----------



## bjoern87 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

es ist zum grölen!!! nun muss man GTA -fans gleich 2 mal bedauern...ein mal für ihre dummheit und jetzt noch für die größte katastrophe der pc-spielegeschichte...ok, ihr lieben...euch bleibt somit etwas zeit, in der ihr euch mit dem inhalt des spieles auseinander setzen könnt - das solltet ihr auch dringend tuhen - möglicher weise gibt es es doch noch hoffnung für euch *laaaaaach*

grüsse...euer björn


----------



## rider35 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

he Du Penner, was willstn Du hier ???


----------



## mafias78 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				rider35 am 07.12.2008 01:38 schrieb:
			
		

> he Du Penner, was willstn Du hier ???




nach 4x installieren,läuft es nun bei mir  ,mal sehn wann der patch nun kommt,sonst bin ich zufrieden.....*hust* passt schon


----------



## al1888 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Muss mich auch mal zu Wort melden. Also habs mir gestern in MediaMarkt für 39,90 gekauft. Das ist eigentlich ok für ein neues Game. ZuHause installiert (hat ein bissel gedauert) und dann gestartet und es läuft ohne Probleme. Also von Problemen das Spiel überhaupt zu starten kann ich nichts berichten. Mich nerven aber die fehlende Controller unterstützung und die merkwürdigen Grafikeinstellungen. Die Schatten sehen auch manchmal etwas komisch aus. Wenn das noch mit nem Patch behoben wird dann bin ich mit dem Spiel (und dem Preis) zufrieden.


----------



## pointaz (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				al1888 am 07.12.2008 10:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Also habs mir gestern in MediaMarkt für 39,90 gekauft.



Ich habe ebenfalls das Spiel gestern bei Blödmark erworben aber für 44Euro!!!
Schweinerei! Aber wenn ich das vorher gewusst hätte wie unfertig und verbugt das Game ist  hätte ich ganz sicher es im Regal stehen gelassen. Schon die Anmeldung wird schnell zur Geduldsprobe und die Grafik ohne AA einfach nur enttäuschend. Das Gameplay ist ebenfalls nur ein Witz. Ich frage mich wirklich ob die Tester hier die PC oder eher doch die Konsolenfassung gespielt haben. Rockstar hat mich wirklich sehr, sehr enttäuscht. 
Werde das Spiel wieder deinstallieren und falls ich lust auf GTA habe dann spiele ich San Andreas, Punkt! 
Gruss point


----------



## Fretschia (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

Lol meins hat 49 Euro bei media markt gekostet und es will nicht mal starten nach der Installation    

Weis jemand ob ich irgendwas besonderes beachten muss wenn ich es am montag zu media markt zurück bringe?? halt Spiel deeinstallieren und fertig oder?


----------



## stawacz79 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				Fretschia am 07.12.2008 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Lol meins hat 49 Euro bei media markt gekostet und es will nicht mal starten nach der Installation
> 
> Weis jemand ob ich irgendwas besonderes beachten muss wenn ich es am montag zu media markt zurück bringe?? halt Spiel deeinstallieren und fertig oder?




jo,einfach zurückbringen,die wissen schon bescheid


----------



## Fretschia (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				stawacz79 am 07.12.2008 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Fretschia am 07.12.2008 19:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



habe gehört man muss vorher irgendwie noch auf "Lizenz wiederrufen" klicken oder so das steht ja bei Start-Alle programme-Rockstar games usw. allerdings passiert da gar nix


----------



## Alf1507 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				Gilthanaz am 05.12.2008 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Langsam nervts. Ich kram' meinen alten C64 wieder aus dem Regal und spiel' mit dem. Oder SMB3 auf original NES, das war auch super.


Hehe...und genau weil das was zur Zeit auf dem PC abgeht so sehr nervt, zocke ich inzwischen mal wieder die PSOne Version von Final Fantasy 7.


----------



## Huskyboy (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*



			
				Fretschia am 07.12.2008 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 07.12.2008 19:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



brauchst du nicht, das kann eh kein mensch ueberpruefen und die arbeit macht sich auch keiner..


----------



## zerr (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Rockstar äußert sich zu Problemen und liefert Lösungsansätze*

meine lösung wäre alle GTA IV pc DVD zu Rockstar zurückschicken und DAS geld von der firma verlangen


----------



## dimaschmidt (7. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				CrazyClash am 03.12.2008 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen, brauche das Internet nicht zum zocken,...nur zur Aktivierung, oder? Danke...


----------

